# Installing Windows 10 Mobile Tech Preview on Lumia 925 & Old Lumias after downgrading



## Stealing_heart (Aug 2, 2016)

*Installing Windows 10 Mobile Tech Preview on Lumia 925 & Old Lumias after downgrading*

Howdy Guys,

Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1. 
All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!

Step 1- Install WDRT so that you can get all the necessary drivers. you can easily search for it on google.

Step 2- Install Windows Phone Internals from here. thanks to @Heathcliff74.

Step 3- Check the getting started page of WPInternal.

Step 4- Now first we will unlock our bootloader and to do that we will be using WPInternal. 

Step 5- For Lumia 925 you have to select FFU file from C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\<Your Device Revision>\  Remember to select FFU file of the same version as of the version installed on your phone. If you have an FFU that is of older version than please flash it first with the FFU then proceed.

Step 4- Then download the Emergency Flash Loaders by going to http://lumiafirmware.com. I have included for Lumia 925. It should be a .HEX file.

Step 6- Then select the SBL3 engineering file and to enable *ROOT* access it is *IMPORTANT* to Select this file. I have  included some files.

Step 7- Now click continue and wait for the process to complete.

Step 8- Now you can Enable root access.

Step 9- Open RegEdit in your PC and click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and then select files == > Load Hive.

Step 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused.

Step 11- Now change the necessary keys. In this you have to navigate to Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo and then need to change 
*PhoneManufacturer* = NOKIA,
*PhoneManufacturerModelName* = RM-984_1006, 
*PhoneModelName* = Lumia 830, 
*PhoneHardwareVariant*. = RM-984 
For Lumia 925 I used the details of Lumia 830 Indian Variant. You can use the supported lumia which is close to your model in terms of spec.
and after editing click unload Hive this will save your data and everything

Step 12- Disable root access and press power+volumeDown key to soft reset and start your device.

Step 13- Download Windows Insider and select preferred ring and you should see an update. Note after various updates release preview ring doesn't work for Lumia 830, so if you are using Lumia 830 or any unsupported devices then please use slow or fast insider ring

Thank You.
I would also like to thanks to @tofuschnitte.


----------



## ArkhamX (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks!, but... I'm a lumia 928 user and I can't find a SBL3 file in my case, can you help me out?


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 3, 2016)

ArkhamX said:


> Thanks!, but... I'm a lumia 928 user and I can't find a SBL3 file in my case, can you help me out?

Click to collapse



You can use SBL3 file either of Lumia 925 or Lumia 920.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello ArkhamX, did you try to use different SBL3 file?

I also have 928 and need to make the same steps, in order to enable mass storage mode on this device (to allow me to fix the missing Glance after RS Update).

Dear gakshat14, as far as I understand from the official site of WPinternals and around the forum, if you use different SBL3, you can't unlock Mass Storage Mode.
Also, there is a risk to brick your device (despite, that 928 is based on 920, but still).


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 3, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hello ArkhamX, did you try to use different SBL3 file?
> 
> I also have 928 and need to make the same steps, in order to enable mass storage mode on this device (to allow me to fix the missing Glance after RS Update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you will go through the video on their official website you can use it. just go to the website then navigate to tutorial and click on creating custom rom and watch it carefully. SBL3 files are based on SOCs so these phone use same SOCs.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 3, 2016)

Similar but if know little polish 

http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradnik...cja-windows-10-na-modelach-z-serii-x2x-30870/


----------



## ArkhamX (Aug 3, 2016)

gakshat14 said:


> if you will go through the video on their official website you can use it. just go to the website then navigate to tutorial and click on creating custom rom and watch it carefully. SBL3 files are based on SOCs so these phone use same SOCs.

Click to collapse



For some reason, I'm getting an unexpected error... why's that?


----------



## mahdi75 (Aug 3, 2016)

Will it directly update from 8.1 to Redstone? Or 10586 will be downloaded first, and then Redstone?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 4, 2016)

ok, first Custom ROM done. Fully unlocked based on 586.494 

BTW, you can't install RS on SOC8960

====

[Lumia 625][Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v1 os: 10.0.10586.494


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 4, 2016)

ArkhamX said:


> For some reason, I'm getting an unexpected error... why's that?

Click to collapse



It can be due to driver issues

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




djtonka said:


> ok, first Custom ROM done. Fully unlocked based on 586.494
> 
> BTW, you can't install RS on SOC8960
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did and it's working fine.


----------



## Nightsteed (Aug 4, 2016)

djtonka said:


> BTW, you can't install RS on SOC8960
> [/URL]

Click to collapse



I have RS running on a 810 and a 928 lol.


----------



## Odin9126 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
I just followed your step by step and I want to thank you !

I tried multiple time before and I was not able to update my phone as I pushed an app on it.

Thanks for all the steps described and a huge thanks for SLB3 files !

:good:



mahdi75 said:


> Will it directly update from 8.1 to Redstone? Or 10586 will be downloaded first, and then Redstone?

Click to collapse



On my phone it's actually downloading a newer version of WP8.1
I guess W10M will be the next one 

Edit : FYI, after the update Insider app was not working anymore and Windows Update said : No update available.
I simply restart my device, then seems like an new update is avaialble. Should be W10M.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 4, 2016)

Nightsteed said:


> I have RS running on a 810 and a 928 lol.

Click to collapse



try it now, where is now CABs for this SoC, install it form th2


----------



## mahdi75 (Aug 5, 2016)

Odin9126 said:


> Hi,
> On my phone it's actually downloading a newer version of WP8.1
> I guess W10M will be the next one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was the upgrade successful? Were you directly upgraded to 14393? Or 10586 came first?


----------



## Odin9126 (Aug 5, 2016)

mahdi75 said:


> Was the upgrade successful? Were you directly upgraded to 14393? Or 10586 came first?

Click to collapse



So the process was successful ! 

I was under WP8.1 Cyan (restored by WDRT) > Updated to WP8.1 Denim > Updated to W10M TH2 > Updated to W10M RS1

It took me :
15 min to restore to Cyan
15 min to go to Denim
45 min to go to TH2
45 min to go to RS1

Plus all the manipulations you have to do with WPInternal, all the system update to download and then update all system apps...

It's about 3 hours to get all working (also depending on your connection speed, mine is about 2Mo/s)

I have to say it seems to be working well, but still not as smooth as WP8.1 unfortunatly.
At least we can enjoy a fully fonctionnal W10M and hopefully a lots of new apps (Instagram, etc...)

Cheers

PS : If after an update the system doesn't find the next one to install, simply give it some time and restart your device. I suspect Windows Insider app to be reinstalled after each update.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 5, 2016)

did you do a hardreset after reaching the newest rs1 build? give it some time after that (~12 hrs) and reboot it. my 920 is in most cases as fast as it was with 8.1, th2 was slow compared to that


----------



## raghav9 9 (Aug 6, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I had successfully updated my Nokia lumia 1020


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Correct HEX File?*

Thank you for this guide.  The hex file on on lumiafirmware.com for my Lumia 925 RM-893 is FAST8960_CATWALK_AMERICAS.hex which is different than the one included in the post.  Which one should I use?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 7, 2016)

jhigh2000 said:


> Thank you for this guide.  The hex file on on lumiafirmware.com for my Lumia 925 RM-893 is FAST8960_CATWALK_AMERICAS.hex which is different than the one included in the post.  Which one should I use?

Click to collapse



The one which you found on lumiafirmware.com FAST8960_CATWALK_AMERICAS.hex


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 7, 2016)

Need quick help about the step number 11
What is "the necessary keys"??? How can I check whether data is saved or not???
Is the solution working on L520???
Thanks a lot


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 7, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> Need quick help about the step number 11
> What is "the necessary keys"??? How can I check whether data is saved or not???
> Is the solution working on L520???
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



necessary key means you need to edit the keys which are required to spoof your model and I don't know about L520. for spoofing you can go here


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 7, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> necessary key means you need to edit the keys which are required to spoof your model and I don't know about L520. for spoofing you can go here

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. It is going well on my L520  

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Hi all,
After doing the steps, I can just download 10586.107 and no Redstone build... Could you tell me why and how to get the Redstone build???


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 7, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> Thanks a lot. It is going well on my L520
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



L520 has 512 MB of RAM and the phones with this much RAM are not supported for redstone build. so you can't get redstone build.


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 7, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> The one which you found on lumiafirmware.com FAST8960_CATWALK_AMERICAS.hex

Click to collapse



Thank you again! I just completed this process and it worked perfectly!  Running 14393.5 now.


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 7, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> Need quick help about the step number 11
> What is "the necessary keys"??? How can I check whether data is saved or not???
> Is the solution working on L520???
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



you need to insert information of the device supported by microsoft, about the update at w10m. For example, i've got a lumia 925 - unsupported - and i put the microsoft 635's information, because it's supported.

anyway: thanks a lot! Can i install also the gdr2 build with this guide?


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 8, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> L520 has 512 MB of RAM and the phones with this much RAM are not supported for redstone build. so you can't get redstone build.

Click to collapse



Ok...
Is there any ways to change the installed RAM info?


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*

Hi, I accidently flash wrong sbl3 file for unlocking my lumia 525. Then phone does not boot up and no response. I tried to use WDRT but nothing happened, my pc can't even detect lumia. What should I do now?


----------



## raghav9 9 (Aug 8, 2016)

A Hassan said:


> Hi, I accidently flash wrong sbl3 file for unlocking my lumia 525. Then phone does not boot up and no response. I tried to use WDRT but nothing happened, my pc can't even detect lumia. What should I do now?

Click to collapse



Don't worry it was happen with me.
Just connect the phone to pc 
Run Windows internal 
Lock the bootloader and wAit for finishing. ..must wait


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*



raghav9 9 said:


> Don't worry it was happen with me.
> Just connect the phone to pc
> Run Windows internal
> Lock the bootloader and wAit for finishing. ..must wait

Click to collapse






But my pc can't detect it and wpinternal can not dectect it. Can you please tell to the whole process, please?


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 8, 2016)

Go to internal navigate to restore bootloader then select correct ffu file emergency file and SBL3 file and restore it


----------



## Odin9126 (Aug 8, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> did you do a hardreset after reaching the newest rs1 build? give it some time after that (~12 hrs) and reboot it. my 920 is in most cases as fast as it was with 8.1, th2 was slow compared to that

Click to collapse



Hi,
I haven't factory reset my Lumia 925 yet as the final update will be release by tomorrow.
But then I'll reset it, I hope it will fix that, because for now it's almost as laggy as TH2 

But if it worked for you, it may be good for me too 



A Hassan said:


> But my pc can't detect it and wpinternal can not dectect it. Can you please tell to the whole process, please?

Click to collapse



Did you tried to :
Connect your device to your PC
Launch WPInternal
Press "Power" + "Vol-" until your device vibrate, then release power button but keep pressing "Vol-"
After arround 15 sec, your device may be detected. 
Then use WPInternal to flash back to the right FFU

If not working :
Press "Power" + "Vol-" until your device vibrate, then release power button and "Vol-" and hold "Vol+"
Then check again if WPInternal is able to detect your device.


----------



## Stefan22 (Aug 8, 2016)

I would also like to try it on a Lumia 520. Anyone who knows where in the registry I need to change the RAM value from 512MB to 1GB?  I found HKLM\SYSTEM\Setup\WOF\RAMSizeMB but it doesn't seem to help. I changed it from 395 (Lumia 520 value) to 946 (Lumia 532 1GB RAM value).


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 8, 2016)

But theoretically i can use this guide for install the update 2 of wp 8.1?

and the function "Hello" works in a 925 with "new spec" ? Thanks


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 8, 2016)

yes you can, just spoof the id to a device which got gdr2 (google should help you, and i think here is somewhere a thread about it). but in your case you need to use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader and enable mass storage mode in order to change the targetinginfo on 8.1 cause you have no sd-slot


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, i've got the 635's identity but the system updates my phone at windows 10 directly, without gdr2 step... do you think that a restore by wdrt can works?


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*



> Did you tried to :
> Connect your device to your PC
> Launch WPInternal
> Press "Power" + "Vol-" until your device vibrate, then release power button but keep pressing "Vol-"
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah, I tried them, but nothing works. My pc beeps like something connected but nothing shows up and device manager shows nothing. My phone does not vibrating after pressing "Power" + "Vol-". And nothing works. What should I do now?


----------



## Odin9126 (Aug 8, 2016)

> tofuschnitte said:
> 
> 
> > yes you can, just spoof the id to a device which got gdr2 (google should help you, and i think here is somewhere a thread about it). but in your case you need to use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader and enable mass storage mode in order to change the targetinginfo on 8.1 cause you have no sd-slot
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You don't have to use Insider app.
If use the same steps (restore, unlock bootloader and change registry keys).
Then if you spoof another device as : Lumia 830, you may get GDR2 instead of Denim as last Windows Phone 8.1 update.
I didn't try it myself yet so I can't confirm it works, but it may.



A Hassan said:


> Yeah, I tried them, but nothing works. My pc beeps like something connected but nothing shows up and device manager shows nothing. My phone does not vibrating after pressing "Power" + "Vol-". And nothing works. What should I do now?

Click to collapse



You have to press for a very long time, about 15 to 30 sec. It will restart your device.

If it doesn't work, take off the battery and put it back.
Press "Vol-" before the device restart.


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 8, 2016)

Stefan22 said:


> I would also like to try it on a Lumia 520. Anyone who knows where in the registry I need to change the RAM value from 512MB to 1GB?  I found HKLM\SYSTEM\Setup\WOF\RAMSizeMB but it doesn't seem to help. I changed it from 395 (Lumia 520 value) to 946 (Lumia 532 1GB RAM value).

Click to collapse



I really want it too... Hope there is a way to change the installed RAM from registry...
Ping me if you find something


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 8, 2016)

@A Hassan: try uninstall the lumia uefi blue driver and plug it in again. if it doenst get recognized get the nokia care suite to do a dead-usb-flash. should be able to recover the device. make sure to get a version which supports the rm-998 (should be anything starting dezember 2013). and make sure you read about what you have to do if you are running win 8 or 10 (you need to install unsigned drivers etc) and dont use frontpanels/hubs- direct usb connection to the mainboard is needed in most cases


----------



## Foto-AG (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you very much for the Tutorial !
But in step 9 i don´t know what is meaning with load hive. I´m german and my regedit has no similar Menue..
what i should do...hope any other german guy can tell me...

Thx alot.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 8, 2016)

sure,

quickly switching language, mööp möööp

so pass up -> 
öffnest regedit, gehst auf hkey_local_machine. dann datei -> struktur laden und wählst die datei aufm telefon aus. gib ihm nen sinnigen namen wie phonesys . taucht dann im baum auf, dann änderste da deine sachen, klickst am ende wieder auf hkey_local_maschine und wählst datei -> struktur entfernen. fertig


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*



tofuschnitte said:


> @A Hassan: try uninstall the lumia uefi blue driver and plug it in again. if it doenst get recognized get the nokia care suite to do a dead-usb-flash. should be able to recover the device. make sure to get a version which supports the rm-998 (should be anything starting dezember 2013). and make sure you read about what you have to do if you are running win 8 or 10 (you need to install unsigned drivers etc) and dont use frontpanels/hubs- direct usb connection to the mainboard is needed in most cases

Click to collapse




Still no luck, nothing happened... Have you any suggestions ?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 9, 2016)

as i said -> nokia caresuite + dead usb flash. if that is not possible to resurrect your device you killed it with flashing the wrongt bootloader (should be able to recover with a jtag flasher though)


----------



## Foto-AG (Aug 9, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> sure,
> 
> quickly switching language, mööp möööp
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Vielen Dank !!
Struktur laden / entfernen, das ist es !! So funktioniert es auch. Das Update wird gerade durchgeführt !
Nochmals Danke !


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 9, 2016)

*Try Nokia Care suite*



A Hassan said:


> Still no luck, nothing happened... Have you any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Did you try Nokia Care Suite. If you are going to use Nokia Care Suite uninstall WDRT and the drivers because it interferes. Now install it and then navigate to Nokia PST under PST 
1. click on file menu and load product, enter your phone name
2. You need to copy the whole flashing folder to program data/Nokia/Packages/Products/RM-***
3. Now you should see your product code with country variant in the files list. Select no connection to USB
4. Click start and see where it goes.

I think these are the steps but it has been long time and I haven't used it so there can be a mixture but the process is pretty much same.


----------



## cagatayercann (Aug 9, 2016)

*Switching to Emergency Download Mode*

How long it takes switching to Emergency Download Mode? I'm waiting about 10minutes but notting happen.


----------



## Odin9126 (Aug 9, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> I really want it too... Hope there is a way to change the installed RAM from registry...
> Ping me if you find something

Click to collapse



You might check that :
http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/registry-edit-makes-continuum-for-phones-works-on-a-lumia-830/
https://twitter.com/tfwboredom
https://twitter.com/gus33000

These two guys get Continuum working on Lumia 830 and Lumia 635.
And even get W10M installed on a 512MB device.

PS : For now they didn't tell how to do, but seems promising


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you very much 
Hopefully, we will get the redstone build on 512MB RAM devices as soon as possible


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 10, 2016)

cagatayercann said:


> How long it takes switching to Emergency Download Mode? I'm waiting about 10minutes but notting happen.

Click to collapse



It shouldn't take long time. If its taking then please if your drivers are correctly installed or reinstall drivers.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 10, 2016)

gakshat14 said:


> if you will go through the video on their official website you can use it. just go to the website then navigate to tutorial and click on creating custom rom and watch it carefully. SBL3 files are based on SOCs so these phone use same SOCs.

Click to collapse



Hi, little update, concerning Lumia 928.
I tried both ways of Interop Unlocking:
- used SBL3 of Lumia 920 (as they are almost the same and Lumia 928 is based on 920) - successful!
- used to DUMP the original ROM, in order to edit the registry hive w/o having the SBL3 option - successful!

Just make sure, that after the WDRT reinstall, you need to update the Windows Phone 8.1 version via Windows Update, because the factory one is not supported from WPinternals for Root Access.
Mine updated to 8.10.14219.341, which is supported. If you don't update, you will receive an error "Failed to apply Root Access on MainOS..." while trying to "Unlock Phone".
If you want just the TH release, not RS1, make sure to stop the 3G/ Wi-Fi, once the update is preparing for install (10.10586.107).
After restarting and installing, just go in Windows insider and find stop receiving Windows insider builds or similair.
Than push the Internet connection and check for update - you should see 10.10856.494 
If you miss the moment (like me) and the update to RS1 is downloading/ preparing for install, you need to reset the phone, in order to keep the TH branch.

RS1 of course is better in most ways (it's running better on my 928, instead of my second phone 550) but I experience issues with Glance, 2Tap2Wake, Bluetooth, Tethering, so I decide to stick only to TH at this moment.... May be RS2 will bring us hope )


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

Glance (with the reg values you find in the other thread), DoubleTap2WakeUp works fine. BT is fixed since .51 -> current version is now .67. Works now as well without problems. Dunno about the Tethering though cause i dont use it.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 10, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> Glance (with the reg values you find in the other thread), DoubleTap2WakeUp works fine. BT is fixed since .51 -> current version is now .67. Works now as well without problems. Dunno about the Tethering though cause i dont use it.

Click to collapse



I spoke for latest RS1 release -> .05
- For Glance Yes, I guess they will work.
- DoubleTap2Wake "gone" after hard reset
- BT one time work, next time hangs
- Tethering doesn't work before and after reset


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

double tap is now unter options-personalization-lock screen. the old touch app under extras still exists but doenst offer that option anymore

and about bt -> no problems on .5 besides the phone hanging sometimes a minute when deactivating. but thats is fixed now as i said, tried it yesterday -> no hanging anymore. tethering had some problems on some phones with it doenst working when the screen is locked. as i said -> i dont use it, cant say anything about it


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 11, 2016)

i have an lumia 925

step 1...???
step 2...installed v1.2
step 3
step 4
step 5...cant find any FFU file in windows...HELP!!!!!!! i find C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\ but there is no packages folder




----please help me with doing this so i can update to latest RS build----


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

connect your device and use wdrt, it downloads the files. or go to lumiafirmware.com and get the ffu file for your rm and productcode


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 11, 2016)

kallstrom_74 said:


> i have an lumia 925
> 
> step 1...???
> step 2...installed v1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



There are two ways you can do that
1. Connect your phone with Windows Device Recovery tool a.k.a WDRT and it will download the file in the specified folder.
2. or go here and download the FFU file according to your country variant.


----------



## dabasturd (Aug 11, 2016)

hi im trying to do the reg edit and hive mode but it says system this file is in use enter a new name or close the program thats in use so what do i do here


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 11, 2016)

dabasturd said:


> hi im trying to do the reg edit and hive mode but it says system this file is in use enter a new name or close the program thats in use so what do i do here

Click to collapse



When you are loading the hive name it something else like reg but not SYSTEM


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 11, 2016)

@dabasturd

Your phone is Masse Storage Mode enabled with WPinternals?
Edit registry hive with regedit works only in Mass Storage Mode not in MTP mode.


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 11, 2016)

finally i got the ffu file and unlocked the bootloader...first i had to install NOKIA recovery tool and after that microsoft recovery tool...then it worked! but now im lost....cant find how to use regedit, it says something else..and HIVE???

damn..isn't there any ready rom? or must all hopeless stages go on?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 11, 2016)

kallstrom_74 said:


> finally i got the ffu file and unlocked the bootloader...first i had to install NOKIA recovery tool and after that microsoft recovery tool...then it worked! but now im lost....cant find how to use regedit, it says something else..and HIVE???
> 
> damn..isn't there any ready rom? or must all hopeless stages go on?

Click to collapse



did you enable root access?? if you did then start regedit,  mark HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and click on file then select load hive then navigate to MainOS Windows/System32/Config, Now you should be able to edit it. I don't think so that this process or the steps are so difficult to understand.


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 12, 2016)

yes i did enabele root access! finally figured out what "load hive" means 

changed the values..but the phone died of low juice...have redo the reg editing i think...hopfully i will be done today after the phone is recharged 

it´s a 925...will there be any glitches...glance not working and so?


----------



## shahidkazi (Aug 12, 2016)

Lumia 1320 still has the freezing issue  Not as much as earlier builds, but does freeze 1-2 times a day and mostly when you press back and exit apps to go back to the home screen. Battery life was a definite improvement (not as good as 8.1) but still better than before on 14393 as compared to the 10586.xxx builds.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 12, 2016)

kallstrom_74 said:


> yes i did enabele root access! finally figured out what "load hive" means
> 
> changed the values..but the phone died of low juice...have redo the reg editing i think...hopfully i will be done today after the phone is recharged
> 
> it´s a 925...will there be any glitches...glance not working and so?

Click to collapse



Mine is working fine without any problem, but glance is a problem but i don't care.


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 12, 2016)

finally i was successful in this...updated to win 10 1511. It was not that hard when i finally figured out how to do things!

 Now i have to remove all nokia stuff like maps and other things


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 12, 2016)

kallstrom_74 said:


> finally i was successful in this...updated to win 10 1511. It was not that hard when i finally figured out how to do things!
> 
> Now i have to remove all nokia stuff like maps and other things

Click to collapse



now a different question... how do i make a backup of the installation?  i have looked at wpinternals and made a backup to a zip file...but how do i put it back on the phone? that zip is not a romfile? or am i wrong?


----------



## MSPatricio (Aug 16, 2016)

*I'm stuck on Step 5!*

I'm stuck on Step 5!

Better ask than regret, right? 

My WDRT is saying: Available Software is older than that on your device.

Device:
Model: Nokia Lumia 920
Firmware version: 3051.50009.1504.0002

Software available on server:
Formware version: 3051.50009.1440.0002

Also WPInternals does not mention about my OS version 10.0.10586.494

Can some Jedi Master help this padawan?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

WDRT says it cause the stuff on the server is older than the versions on your phone. no problem, just click the flash button and when its running again just update it ota to the latest available os version and then use wpinternals


----------



## ssmb212 (Aug 17, 2016)

-Lumia 1020-

Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.

For other users with 1020 those are all the steps i did 

1) did everything mentioned here used exact info and given files http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454
2 updated from cyan to denim then to 10 th2 then to redstone
3) then changed my phone info back to its regular one (save previous info somewhere)
4)hard reset the phone Pres power button + volume down, release power button after vibration, keep holding volume down until exclamation mark appears, connect charger, press volume up volume down power button volume down in that order.
5) After i got in i choosed language and i updated all apps,cortana language pack etc
6) installed missing system apps using the qr codes from here https://translate.googleusercontent...-2089/&usg=ALkJrhgwT1n_OZfXBy1mIOmlWcvTfbQFsw
7) used this method to repair glance screen http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-rs1-build-t3319375/post67795323#post67795323

Phone now has redstone latest build 100% all functions working as much as i can tell and everything runs smooth as smooth as it was back on 8.1.

Good luck to everyone and a big thanks to  Stealing_heart ! for his awesome guide and avn128 for replying to my problem.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 17, 2016)

ssmb212 said:


> -Lumia 1020-
> 
> Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! happy to help!! happy redstone.


----------



## ssmb212 (Aug 17, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Thank you! happy to help!! happy redstone.

Click to collapse



Thanks, indeed i am happy since most apps i used and interface im used to is w10, i would like to ask you one more question, can you point out on how to make a backup .ffu or any kind of file of the current redstone system so i can restore it it say way cyan 8.1 gets restored? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 17, 2016)

ssmb212 said:


> Thanks, indeed i am happy since most apps i used and interface im used to is w10, i would like to ask you one more question, can you point out on how to make a backup .ffu or any kind of file of the current redstone system so i can restore it it say way cyan 8.1 gets restored? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I can't say anything about it because I didnt tried, but you can look into other threads.


----------



## tzaq93 (Aug 17, 2016)

It worked on Lumia 720. Thank you very much! :fingers-crossed:

When i edited the registry i used this values:
a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG 
b)change " PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***

4) change PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)

5)change PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085 

I had found them on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375

Again, thank you! :good:


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 17, 2016)

has anyone tried Build 14905??


----------



## BaCkkk (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi, little update, concerning Lumia 928.
> I tried both ways of Interop Unlocking:
> - used SBL3 of Lumia 920 (as they are almost the same and Lumia 928 is based on 920) - successful!
> - used to DUMP the original ROM, in order to edit the registry hive w/o having the SBL3 option - successful!
> ...

Click to collapse



buddy my 928 stuck at 306 os version... i cant  root on this version ..i try to update it with windows recovery tool and from wifi but everytime same update..any solution?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi, little update, concerning Lumia 928.
> I tried both ways of Interop Unlocking:
> - used SBL3 of Lumia 920 (as they are almost the same and Lumia 928 is based on 920) - successful!
> - used to DUMP the original ROM, in order to edit the registry hive w/o having the SBL3 option - successful!
> ...

Click to collapse



you should really give it another shot, my 928 is running PERFECTLY on 14393.67 and now .82 tethering is finally working under lock, bt never had any issues, glance is easily fixable, and double tap never failed me but is even easier to fix just enabling some registry values

I just decided to jump because latest .494 and then .545 were killing my battery insanely fast, now on 14393 it almost feels like 8.1, a full day on a charge


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 18, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> you should really give it another shot, my 928 is running PERFECTLY on 14393.67 and now .82 tethering is finally working under lock, bt never had any issues, glance is easily fixable, and double tap never failed me but is even easier to fix just enabling some registry values
> 
> I just decided to jump because latest .494 and then .545 were killing my battery insanely fast, now on 14393 it almost feels like 8.1, a full day on a charge

Click to collapse



Hi,

thank you for your input. Actually, I suffer from the same battery issue - its life is very short, I tried a lot of tweaks, but w/o success.
Hmmm may be I will reconsider updating the phone again to RS1.

Just to ask - is it possible, when I load the Registry Hive from the phone, to import the Glance values at once (for example copy the values from previous posts into .reg file)?
I'm not very into Registry tweaks (except changing model to get RS  ).


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you for your input. Actually, I suffer from the same battery issue - its life is very short, I tried a lot of tweaks, but w/o success.
> Hmmm may be I will reconsider updating the phone again to RS1.
> ...

Click to collapse



That registry hack is only for Redstone builds. So first you need to update your phone to redstone then you can import that values.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 18, 2016)

BaCkkk said:


> buddy my 928 stuck at 306 os version... i cant  root on this version ..i try to update it with windows recovery tool and from wifi but everytime same update..any solution?

Click to collapse



Hi,

did you tried to install Windows Insider and install additional updates.
I updated my OS version to a supported one via Windows Insider.

Dear Stealing_heart,

I'm aware, that this is the final step, after installing RS1 and copying the missing files for Glance. I just wondered for the importing itself


----------



## sronweb (Aug 18, 2016)

tzaq93 said:


> It worked on Lumia 720. Thank you very much! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> When i edited the registry i used this values:
> a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you used the method in the OP? 
How did you get unlocked bootloader, I'm not finding "Engineering SBL3" for L720 and I get folder error using Windows Internal. I'm checking later for the proper recovery files to put in WI to get unlock. I'm now back to WP8.1
Thank you

*PS: solved. I have found the proper FFU inside C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-885 and bootloader has been unlocked!*


----------



## BaCkkk (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you tried to install Windows Insider and install additional updates.
> I updated my OS version to a supported one via Windows Insider.
> ...

Click to collapse



buddy im going to try right now and give u update about that:good:


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Step 9- Open RegEdit in your PC and mark HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and click on files and select Load Hive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the problem that Files, load hive, platform and devicetargetinginfo do not exist in RegEdit of my windows :\


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 18, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> I have the problem that Files, load hive, platform and devicetargetinginfo do not exist in RegEdit of my windows :\

Click to collapse



First you have to open regedit on your PC and this time it will be showing your PC's registry after then you have to just click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then click on file and load hive then open MainOS in the dialog windows and navigate to system32 >config>SYSTEM and click ok. then you will get your Phones's registries.


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> First you have to open regedit on your PC and this time it will be showing your PC's registry after then you have to just click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then click on file and load hive then open MainOS in the dialog windows and navigate to system32 >config>SYSTEM and click ok. then you will get your Phones's registries.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot for your reply, I got it


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 18, 2016)

Guys, If I update to the latest RS1, and manage to repair the glance, if I make a hard reset, will be these tweaks erased or no? If they will be erased, will it be possible to enter the MSM via WPinternals (after the hard reset)?


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> First you have to open regedit on your PC and this time it will be showing your PC's registry after then you have to just click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then click on file and load hive then open MainOS in the dialog windows and navigate to system32 >config>SYSTEM and click ok. then you will get your Phones's registries.

Click to collapse



however still it does not go more, because I get a message that system file is in use, I tried to restart the PC, but still does not work.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 18, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> however still it does not go more, because I get a message that system file is in use, I tried to restart the PC, but still does not work.

Click to collapse



Your phone is in Masse Storage Mode with WPinternals?


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Your phone is in Masse Storage Mode with WPinternals?

Click to collapse



yes it is


----------



## sronweb (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm now stucking on step 9

Step 9- Open RegEdit in your PC and mark HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and click on files and select Load Hive. 

Step 10- Now In MainOS navigate to Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused.

=> Selecting SYSTEM I get the error that the file is currently in use. by another program. I have opened Regedit with Administrator rights. Please, could you give me any advice? Did I understood correctly the procedure?


----------



## BaCkkk (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you tried to install Windows Insider and install additional updates.
> I updated my OS version to a supported one via Windows Insider.
> ...

Click to collapse




no additional updates and no windows insider app update..on windows site my verizon 928 not supports insider builds...any help bud


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 18, 2016)

BaCkkk said:


> no additional updates and no windows insider app update..on windows site my verizon 928 not supports insider builds...any help bud

Click to collapse



Are you sure for the insider - Installed Insider, than choose Fast ring etc. and no updates are found?
That's strange, because I updated to working 8.1 version by Insider....

I guess you could try "Preview for Developers" - it's not updated but it still works, and should give you more recent version that the stock one.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Guys, If I update to the latest RS1, and manage to repair the glance, if I make a hard reset, will be these tweaks erased or no? If they will be erased, will it be possible to enter the MSM via WPinternals (after the hard reset)?

Click to collapse



As far as I know WPinternals doesn't support redstone builds. But there are already apps that give you system file access interop and customPFD are great options for the same and I would suggest to use interop tools.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 18, 2016)

sronweb said:


> I'm now stucking on step 9
> 
> Step 9- Open RegEdit in your PC and mark HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and click on files and select Load Hive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First you have to open regedit on your PC and this time it will be showing your PC's registry after then you have to just click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then click on file and load hive then open MainOS in the dialog windows and navigate to system32 >config>SYSTEM and click ok. then you will get your Phones's registries.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 18, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> however still it does not go more, because I get a message that system file is in use, I tried to restart the PC, but still does not work.

Click to collapse



Can you attach screenshot?


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 18, 2016)

@ibbbo
 if you have flashed your phone with "Engineering-SBL3" you can access MSM after H.R.


----------



## BaCkkk (Aug 18, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Are you sure for the insider - Installed Insider, than choose Fast ring etc. and no updates are found?
> That's strange, because I updated to working 8.1 version by Insider....
> 
> I guess you could try "Preview for Developers" - it's not updated but it still works, and should give you more recent version that the stock one.

Click to collapse



my bad.i flashed again and now mu os updated to 341..bootloader unlocked and root enable..any suggesntion what registry values i have to change for 928..(like model no )


----------



## sronweb (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> First you have to open regedit on your PC and this time it will be showing your PC's registry after then you have to just click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then click on file and load hive then open MainOS in the dialog windows and navigate to system32 >config>SYSTEM and click ok. then you will get your Phones's registries.

Click to collapse



I did several tests but it seems that I could get access basically as showed on this page: 
http://www.kapilarya.com/the-proces...e-because-it-is-being-used-by-another-process
In our case we should look for SYSTEM instead of SAM and the root drive is mounted as "G" letter in my WIn10 partition, then I could edit the registry into the root drive.

Now updating....


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Can you attach screenshot?

Click to collapse



this happens!
however I still could not try the way that @sronweb suggested, because I can not see that boot drive.


----------



## jwguillory (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a Lumia 822.  All I did in order to get the anniversary update was the followin.
1- download and install DHTUpgrade Advisor + Dependecies via file explorer or sideload via device portal
2- Download and Install Interop ToolsApp_beta_1.7.0.0.159.0 and the dependencies and install via file explorer.
3. I ran DHT first and the Interop.  In Interop the only thing I changed was the ModelName to Lumia 830.
4. then I rebooted.  I already had Insider preview install and just checked for update and 10.0.14393.67 was ready for download.
5 I download and let it install so now I am at that version.

I have two of the devices.  On my main device I changed the model name back to Lumia 822 because I did not want any more previews.  On the second one I left it as is and now it is downloading 10.0.14905.1000.


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 19, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> this happens!
> however I still could not try the way that @sronweb suggested, because I can not see that boot drive.

Click to collapse



it seems that the problem of system is solved for me by a command prompt in boot, but now I can not find platform and DeviceTargetingInfo , they do not exist there!


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 19, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @ibbbo
> if you have flashed your phone with "Engineering-SBL3" you can access MSM after H.R.

Click to collapse



Perfect, that's what I want to know, in case I need to reset. I updated to latest RS1 and repair the glance. So far the phone is rocking in therms of speed and battery.
Of course, Wi-fi tethering is not working, but if everything else is okay, I would live w/o tethering for now.

*BaCkkk*, I used the suggested values in the first post - for Lumia 830. My phone is working very well with the latest build and these settings.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 19, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> this happens!
> however I still could not try the way that @sronweb suggested, because I can not see that boot drive.

Click to collapse



It seems that you have not enabled root access on your phone. You have to do that after you have enabled root access on your phone, then you will get a partition named MainOS.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 19, 2016)

not 'Root access' which activates the MSM but the 'SBL3 Engineering'.


----------



## Arshen (Aug 19, 2016)

hi
please take a video for noob helping 
sry 4 my bad english


----------



## nhrpress (Aug 19, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> It seems that you have not enabled root access on your phone. You have to do that after you have enabled root access on your phone, then you will get a partition named MainOS.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot for your help. i had not enabled root access and it is updating now. after recovering to windows 8.1 because of some problems, I was really disappointed to get win 10 again


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 19, 2016)

Arshen said:


> hi
> please take a video for noob helping
> sry 4 my bad english

Click to collapse



yes.yes.yes.
this metod is very hard for me. I don't now English good !!!!!!
please take a video for noobs helping.
tanks .


----------



## windgog (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello.
thanks for the guide - I've updated my 925 to 1511 (10.0.10586.545) using instruction from the first post.

but no AU or other updates.
I've installed Windows Insider, selected Fast Ring, phone rebooted and... nothing...
no updates.

did I missed something?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 19, 2016)

dont use the fast-ring, though it should have shown you the first rs2 build. use release-preview-ring. you maybe have resetted your phone after the upgrade? if thats the case -> spoof it again


----------



## BaCkkk (Aug 19, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Perfect, that's what I want to know, in case I need to reset. I updated to latest RS1 and repair the glance. So far the phone is rocking in therms of speed and battery.
> Of course, Wi-fi tethering is not working, but if everything else is okay, I would live w/o tethering for now.
> 
> *BaCkkk*, I used the suggested values in the first post - for Lumia 830. My phone is working very well with the latest build and these settings.

Click to collapse



thnx ..now enjoying win 10 from ur help:highfive:


----------



## windgog (Aug 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> dont use the fast-ring, though it should have shown you the first rs2 build. use release-preview-ring. you maybe have resetted your phone after the upgrade? if thats the case -> spoof it again

Click to collapse



Yes, I've resetted phone after update.
spoof - it's registry change, right?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 19, 2016)

windgog said:


> Yes, I've resetted phone after update.
> spoof - it's registry change, right?

Click to collapse



Yes its registry change for that you will be requiring an app, like customPFD or Interop.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 20, 2016)

Did anyone see that a hacker was able to run android on Lumia.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 20, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Did anyone see that a hacker was able to run android on Lumia.

Click to collapse



Yes, nice experiment but I guess it's only for fun because I think typically a Lumia will run better with WM10 which we have to admit need less resources than Android.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

technically it isnt a problem on devices with unlocked bootloader. but the problems are the missing drivers. nobody will put that much effort in something without value


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

sronweb said:


> Yes, nice experiment but I guess it's only for fun because I think typically a Lumia will run better with WM10 which we have to admit need less resources than Android.

Click to collapse



you still stuck in 2013 buddy?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 20, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> you still stuck in 2013 buddy?

Click to collapse



This is well know, is nothing new even if I'm an Android supporter we are talking about different architectures where by design Windows Mobile require less resources. Just to return in topic I'm running WM10 on 512 Mb RAM. To run smoothly Android, especially MM we need more then double RAM.  

PS: I just installed Redstone on L720. Finally to get the update to RS I used WPInternal as explained on OP but using these strings on registry:

 PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
 PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***
 PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)
 PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085 

Then after I upgraded to WM 10.1 TH2 I put these values to get Redstone but using CustomFPD

    PhoneHardwareVariant – RM-1027
    PhoneManufacturer – NOKIA
    PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-1027_1007
    PhoneMobileOperatorName – 000-HK
    PhoneModelName – Lumia 636
    PhoneSOCVersion – 8926

It's working fine except BT toggle remaining selected even if not enabled. Under monitoring.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 21, 2016)

sronweb said:


> This is well know, is nothing new even if I'm an Android supporter we are talking about different architectures where by design Windows Mobile require less resources. Just to return in topic I'm running WM10 on 512 Mb RAM. To run smoothly Android, especially MM we need more then double RAM.
> 
> PS: I just installed Redstone on L720. Finally to get the update to RS I used WPInternal as explained on OP but using these strings on registry:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try resetting your phone and while you are at it for the first time when your shown to select wifi restart the phone at that time only or even before, I think it should fix that.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 21, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Try resetting your phone and while you are at it for the first time when your shown to select wifi restart the phone at that time only or even before, I think it should fix that.

Click to collapse



The reset fixed the BT issue. Thanks. Now I will try to find the settings to get last update. 
To be continued.....


----------



## jkh2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks!, but... I'm a lumia 1320 user and I can't find a SBL3 file in my case, can you help me out?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 21, 2016)

jkh2 said:


> Thanks!, but... I'm a lumia 1320 user and I can't find a SBL3 file in my case, can you help me out?

Click to collapse



Do some research and look which device has same SOC as your, like lumia 920 and Lumia 925 have SOC 8960 so they can use the same SBL3 file.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 21, 2016)

Not sure.
Because
Lumia 1320 Snapdragon 400 Processor.
Lumia 920 - 925 Snapdragon S4 Plus Processor.


----------



## Arshen (Aug 21, 2016)

please help me 
i have lumia 1320.
what/where is SBL3 file?


----------



## avn128 (Aug 22, 2016)

sronweb said:


> The reset fixed the BT issue. Thanks. Now I will try to find the settings to get last update.
> To be continued.....

Click to collapse



I reset my 1020 and it gave me a working bluetooth connection. However it also made mobile hotspot over wi-fi useless once the screen turns off, it turns itself off once the screen goes dark.. It worked fine beore the reset. Mobile hotspot over bluetooth works okay when the screen is off though. Let me know if you have the same problems as its seems to be a big problem for many people.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 22, 2016)

avn128 said:


> I reset my 1020 and it gave me a working bluetooth connection. However it also made mobile hotspot over wi-fi useless once the screen turns off, it turns itself off once the screen goes dark.. It worked fine beore the reset. Mobile hotspot over bluetooth works okay when the screen is off though. Let me know if you have the same problems as its seems to be a big problem for many people.

Click to collapse



I have the hotspot bug since the first release of WM10. It only works with WM 8.1 except if I delete existing Wi-Fi connections or I can connect through BT. 
The BT issue I have reported before was basically esthetics but fixed after a restart. If you are sure that hotspot was working before I would restart after a new hard reset.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 22, 2016)

change info in about in setting & in insider app.
but don't find update in phone update!
release preview .
note: acuunt don't sync(?)
help me pls.
lumia920


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 22, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> change info in about in setting & in insider app.
> but don't find update in phone update!
> release preview .
> note: acuunt don't sync(?)
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't understand. did you change the values in registry??


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the post.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





tzaq93 said:


> It worked on Lumia 720. Thank you very much! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> When i edited the registry i used this values:
> a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you used the Engineering-SBL3 from Lumia 520 or you have the file of L720 ?
If so,can you share it ?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 22, 2016)

GiulioAdriano said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use the one from Lumia 520 as I did.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> I didn't understand. did you change the values in registry??

Click to collapse



Yes. All commands are executed, but the phone does not find any updates.
windows insider about:
rm-984_1006
nokia

setting,about:
model:nokia,lumia830
insider: release preview selected.

phone update status:
your phone is up to date.
------------------------------------
reboot.change region.reset, it's useless.
note: ac**** don't sync.)???(


----------



## TheAuldMan76 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Error Code 8007000d *

Evening All,
First time poster but long time lurker needing a big hand from the folks on here!!!  Right now I'm trying to follow the steps listed by the OP but unfortunately they are not working at all for me - essentially I can complete all of the steps BUT the problem is when I attempt to carry out step 13 I receive an error message of 8007000d, "The update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened".

As you can imagine I am completely stumped here, as I've tried different types of information for the DeviceTargetingInfo section (as per step 11) but none of them work at all I'm afraid - in addition to that I have tried other guides on here, including the use of customPFD and the Interop utilities but none of them can install on the handset with a mixed bag of error messages being generated despite the handset being unlocked via the MS Developer Tools & SDKs.

Details on the handset are listed below - any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Lumia 820 - Network unlocked from the EE Mobile Phone Network Provider
Software: Windows Phone 8.1
Manufacturer Name: RM-825_eu_euro1_310
Mobile Operator: ORG-GB
Configuration ID: 451857
OS Version: 8.10.12393.890
Hardware Revision: 2.4.3.3
Firmware Version: 3051.50009.1424.0030 - Latest as per the WDRT Utility.

EDIT: Forgot to state that I'm based in the UK and for all of the settings for the DeviceTargetingInfo I've set it to be devices based in the UK - tried US and European ones as well but none of them worked either.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 22, 2016)

TheAuldMan76 said:


> Evening All,
> First time poster but long time lurker needing a big hand from the folks on here!!!  Right now I'm trying to follow the steps listed by the OP but unfortunately they are not working at all for me - essentially I can complete all of the steps BUT the problem is when I attempt to carry out step 13 I receive an error message of 8007000d, "The update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened".
> 
> As you can imagine I am completely stumped here, as I've tried different types of information for the DeviceTargetingInfo section (as per step 11) but none of them work at all I'm afraid - in addition to that I have tried other guides on here, including the use of customPFD and the Interop utilities but none of them can install on the handset with a mixed bag of error messages being generated despite the handset being unlocked via the MS Developer Tools & SDKs.
> ...

Click to collapse



It happen to me in the last days starting from WP 8.1 and after the registry change to another model. I understand it's annoying but I guess that is necessary to perform an hard reset directly from the phone, no need WDRT.


----------



## techie404 (Aug 22, 2016)

I followed all of the steps and my 520 is stuck on the newest Threshold 2 build (10586.545). Does anyone have any tips to force this guy to update to the Anniversary Update? I've seen it happen somewhere on Twitter, so it must be possible. Thanks


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 22, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> Yes. All commands are executed, but the phone does not find any updates.
> windows insider about:
> rm-984_1006
> nokia
> ...

Click to collapse



help me pls...


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> help me pls...

Click to collapse



insert a space between lumia and 830


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 23, 2016)

*Working*

Thanks for the tutorial.
Worked on my Lumia 720.
Also,I enabled the Virtual Navigation Bar (because my capacitive buttons are not working very well) via the SOFTWARE registry.


----------



## TheAuldMan76 (Aug 23, 2016)

sronweb said:


> It happen to me in the last days starting from WP 8.1 and after the registry change to another model. I understand it's annoying but I guess that is necessary to perform an hard reset directly from the phone, no need WDRT.

Click to collapse



The problem is I've done multiple soft and hard resets, which have not helped in the slightest - if I do a hard reset I'm forced to go and edit the registry all over again to change the information previously modified within the DeviceTargetingInfo section.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 23, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> insert a space between lumia and 830

Click to collapse



ok.but don't work.
no update find.
why ac**** sync don't work?


----------



## Lowxorx (Aug 23, 2016)

raghav9 9 said:


> I had successfully updated my Nokia lumia 1020

Click to collapse



Hi,

i have a Lumia 1020 and i can't upgrade it. I succesfully unlocked my bootloader, and opened root acess on my phone. But when i change the values in the registry, and reboot my phone, i got a bootloop with blue screen with sad face.

Can you tell me how do you upgrade your 1020 ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 23, 2016)

TheAuldMan76 said:


> Evening All,
> First time poster but long time lurker needing a big hand from the folks on here!!!  Right now I'm trying to follow the steps listed by the OP but unfortunately they are not working at all for me - essentially I can complete all of the steps BUT the problem is when I attempt to carry out step 13 I receive an error message of 8007000d, "The update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened".
> 
> As you can imagine I am completely stumped here, as I've tried different types of information for the DeviceTargetingInfo section (as per step 11) but none of them work at all I'm afraid - in addition to that I have tried other guides on here, including the use of customPFD and the Interop utilities but none of them can install on the handset with a mixed bag of error messages being generated despite the handset being unlocked via the MS Developer Tools & SDKs.
> ...

Click to collapse



So what all did you change?? Like did you try to use the information of supported Lumias?? Try to reset your device then let it update to Lumia Denim or WP 8.1 update 1. Then repeat the whole process again.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 23, 2016)

Lowxorx said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have a Lumia 1020 and i can't upgrade it. I succesfully unlocked my bootloader, and opened root acess on my phone. But when i change the values in the registry, and reboot my phone, i got a bootloop with blue screen with sad face.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you follow the steps correctly and did you unload the hive??


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 23, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> ok.but don't work.
> no update find.
> why ac**** sync don't work?

Click to collapse



It should be "Lumia 830" without double inverted commas.


----------



## Lowxorx (Aug 23, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Did you follow the steps correctly and did you unload the hive??

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.

Yes i've follow all the steps :

Unlock bootloader with the correct files, then allow root access. After that i open the system hive with regedit launched as administrator, edit the values like mentionned in the op post, unload the hive, disconnect the phone then reboot it.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 23, 2016)

Lowxorx said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes i've follow all the steps :
> 
> Unlock bootloader with the correct files, then allow root access. After that i open the system hive with regedit launched as administrator, edit the values like mentionned in the op post, unload the hive, disconnect the phone then reboot it.

Click to collapse



Then give it one more try 
1. WDRT
2. Then unlock and get access to root.
3. Now put exactly the same values
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA,
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1006, 
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830, 
PhoneHardwareVariant. = RM-984 
4. unload hive
then tell me


----------



## Lowxorx (Aug 23, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Then give it one more try
> 1. WDRT
> 2. Then unlock and get access to root.
> 3. Now put exactly the same values
> ...

Click to collapse



 Same problem with this values :


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 23, 2016)

try the following. worked fine for me on the 920 always:

PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-984_15184
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984


----------



## Lowxorx (Aug 23, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> try the following. worked fine for me on the 920 always:
> 
> PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
> PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-984_15184
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tested with this values, same problem : BSOD with sad face and bootloop...


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> ok.but don't work.
> no update find.
> why ac**** sync don't work?

Click to collapse



you have to wait

guys, remember, even switching within insider rings sometimes takes days to take effect, for no apparent reason, same with people not getting app updates, microsoft's end seems to be just as messy as w10m

if you already have phonemodelname set to anything not-banned, and update still doesnt show up, just leave it there, it will come eventually


----------



## Lowxorx (Aug 23, 2016)

Some news about my problem : 

Just reintalled my 1020 with WDRT, then update with Windows Update OTA, then follow the steps mentionned in the op's post. Seem's to be ok for now, the phone can boot and i just download an update. 

Will tell you tomorrow if it's ok.

Thanks all.


----------



## TheAuldMan76 (Aug 24, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> So what all did you change?? Like did you try to use the information of supported Lumias?? Try to reset your device then let it update to Lumia Denim or WP 8.1 update 1. Then repeat the whole process again.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I'm stuck in my sick bed just now but after resetting everything, downloading all brand new files and trying out a different computer I managed to get the L820 updated to release 10.0.10586.107 using the following guide listed below - unfortunately I cannot update the handset any further, Insider is attempting to install release 10.0.14393.82, as my WiFi connection is metered and I'm to ill to get out of bed.

Link: forums.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-how-guides/436253-%5Bguide%5D-installing-redstone-unsupported-devices-x2x-series.html

Once I'm back onto my feet I'll be finish the upgrading of the L820 - OS update via Insider, new replacement battery, new larger capacity MicroSDXC card, etc - before trying to tackle a L925 32GB (Vodafone UK) handset for another friend.

EDIT: Sod's law I don't have enough posts to submit an direct link but you can copy & paste the text to get the guide.
EDIT 2: Note that I used the DeviceTargetingInfo registry keys in that specific guide, as none of them worked when I used local UK based W10M supported handset keys - I don't know why, perhaps it was specific to the L820, but the install went through without any hassles for me before I took ill.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Where did I go wrong?*
.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 24, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> *Where did I go wrong?*
> .

Click to collapse



no where.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> no where.

Click to collapse



try upgrade advisor instead of insiders app?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 24, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> try upgrade advisor instead of insiders app?

Click to collapse



insiders app should do.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 25, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> no where.

Click to collapse



note: ac**** don't sync.error 80070490.
contacts -one note-store , synced.
This could be the reason?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 25, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> note: ac**** don't sync.error 80070490.
> contacts -one note-store , synced.
> This could be the reason?

Click to collapse



Please try to be more clear. Contacts and all are syncing?? What is not syncing??
Try this http://visihow.com/How_to_fix_code_error_80070490_on_Lumia_520


----------



## Arshen (Aug 25, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Please try to be more clear. Contacts and all are syncing?? What is not syncing??
> Try this http://visihow.com/How_to_fix_code_error_80070490_on_Lumia_520

Click to collapse



hi
why can't create SBL3 file for lumia 1320?


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 25, 2016)

For those having problems getting updates on their unsupported phones, only the upgrade advisor app will work, that is, only the production ring. All other insider rings have a 512MB devices restriction so you may never get anything from those flights. While this may change in the future, that's how it is for now. But the upgrade advisor app should work pretty much everytime. All this app does is enrolling you into production.


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 25, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Please try to be more clear. Contacts and all are syncing?? What is not syncing??
> Try this http://visihow.com/How_to_fix_code_error_80070490_on_Lumia_520

Click to collapse



contacts,one note ,store sync and Work well. 
but  account is not sync. error 80070490.
I am insider with this account. other account don't problem with syncing.


----------



## tzaq93 (Aug 25, 2016)

GiulioAdriano said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the sbl from 520 for my Lumia 720.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 25, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> *Where did I go wrong?*
> .

Click to collapse



don't put a comma after the registry values!


----------



## kourosh4 (Aug 25, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> don't put a comma after the registry values!

Click to collapse



YES.YES.YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :good::good::good::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:
TANKS
DOWNLOADING ..........
.






I have my copy here !
Thank you all


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 26, 2016)

kourosh4 said:


> YES.YES.YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :good::good::good::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:
> TANKS
> DOWNLOADING ..........
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



I missed that. That was


----------



## Whitest (Aug 27, 2016)

For those with a Lumia 720 trying this: you need the SBL3 engineering *.bin file from this post for the bootloader unlock to work  this SBL3 of Lumia 520 (similar hardware) is compatible; somehow the one provided in this thread doesn't work.


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 28, 2016)

TheAuldMan76 said:


> Evening All,
> First time poster but long time lurker needing a big hand from the folks on here!!!  Right now I'm trying to follow the steps listed by the OP but unfortunately they are not working at all for me - essentially I can complete all of the steps BUT the problem is when I attempt to carry out step 13 I receive an error message of 8007000d, "The update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened".

Click to collapse



got exactly the same error. on my way to RS2 and failed custom rom flash I have used WDRT and were stuck at 8.1 for some hours and that made me crazy.
make sure you change the registry and then DISABLE ROOT ACCESS again. you need a second soft reset and then try again. In my case it is working and update is installing now.


----------



## qanurg (Aug 28, 2016)

*Upgrading from 14393.67 -> 14393.103*

I successfully upgraded my L920 to build W10 Mobile build 14393.67 using the method in this thread.

I'm registered for Release Previews in the Settings -> Update and security -> Windows Insider Programme.

Build 14393.103 has been released but I have not received any further updates.

Should I be receiving these updates?

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

qanurg said:


> I successfully upgraded my L920 to build W10 Mobile build 14393.67 using the method in this thread.
> 
> I'm registered for Release Previews in the Settings -> Update and security -> Windows Insider Programme.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you didnt hard reset after getting .67 then yes, if you did, spoof the phonemodelname again, btw you could stay on .67 a few days and see how it treats you, I think .82 and .103 have worse battery life


----------



## hozhe24 (Aug 29, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> if you didnt hard reset after getting .67 then yes, if you did, spoof the phonemodelname again, btw you could stay on .67 a few days and see how it treats you, I think .82 and .103 have worse battery life

Click to collapse



Hello, I got the 103 version because i forgot leave the insider program. Is there chance to get back to the version 67?? with some method maybe?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 29, 2016)

hozhe24 said:


> Hello, I got the 103 version because i forgot leave the insider program. Is there chance to get back to the version 67?? with some method maybe?

Click to collapse



You can restart from beginning basically using the recovery tool which still bring you again back to WM8.1 and then you can upgrade until the version you like.


----------



## jimmyjakhar (Aug 29, 2016)

*Lumia 1020 results after redstone upgrade.......*

first of all thanks a lot you people rockssss, i was trying for such a long time and finally this post helped me a lottttt and i got windows 10 back on my lumia 1020. Now the scenario is that my phone's RM is back again to 875 (of 1020) running with win 10. I am not sure this has to change to Lumia 950 or not and even m not worried about it as my phone is running on win 10 now. Second thing is the most important thing that previously when I was on Win 8.1 i had 4G option present with 2G&3G respectively but whenever I went on insider preview  for win 10 it lost 4G option, when I went back on Win 8.1 it just came back. Now I have interoped it and changed everything as per above procedure and my 4G option has gone i can only see 2G&3G. I cannot understand if my phone is 4G so how it is possible that a software upgrade can change hardware configuration. Please help me if possible.........


----------



## hozhe24 (Aug 29, 2016)

sronweb said:


> You can restart from beginning basically using the recovery tool which still bring you again back to WM8.1 and then you can upgrade until the version you like.

Click to collapse



Ok, well i stay here in 103 to test my 920 and how it work with this build. 

I was wondering, if i had a Hard Reset, the reg would go back to the original data i know. Can i Change them one more time using Windows Internal with out any problem?


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 29, 2016)

@jimmyjakhar

can you check this

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Connectivity\CellUXOEMConfigurable]
"HideHighestSpeed4G"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings]
"LTE_DEFAULT"="4G"
"LTE_FDD"="4G"
"LTE_TDD"="4G"


----------



## sronweb (Aug 29, 2016)

hozhe24 said:


> Ok, well i stay here in 103 to test my 920 and how it work with this build.
> 
> I was wondering, if i had a Hard Reset, the reg would go back to the original data i know. Can i Change them one more time using Windows Internal with out any problem?

Click to collapse



For my understanding you may have problems using Windows Internal with .103 because this version of WM is not supported. WI is not updated in the last months so it should not work and not give root access or option to flash with versions other than these:

    8.10.12393.890
    8.10.12397.895
    8.10.14219.341
    8.10.14226.359
    8.10.14234.375
    8.10.15116.125
    8.10.15148.160
    10.0.10512.1000
    10.0.10536.1004
    10.0.10549.4
    10.0.10581.0
    10.0.10586.11
    10.0.10586.36

If you hard reset will remain with the same version but delete all personal data and applications as the phone is just new from the shop. 
But to go back you must return to 8.1 and then change the registry, and follow the procedure, no other options through registry from the current version.


----------



## hozhe24 (Aug 31, 2016)

sronweb said:


> For my understanding you may have problems using Windows Internal with .103 because this version of WM is not supported. WI is not updated in the last months so it should not work and not give root access or option to flash with versions other than these:
> 
> 8.10.12393.890
> 8.10.12397.895
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so if i need to go back to 8.1, i must use WDRT. But the opction wich WDRT give me is instalar other software. Is that enought to go back 8.1? There is a problem with go back a L520??


----------



## sronweb (Aug 31, 2016)

hozhe24 said:


> OK, so if i need to go back to 8.1, i must use WDRT. But the opction wich WDRT give me is instalar other software. Is that enought to go back 8.1? There is a problem with go back a L520??

Click to collapse



When you use WDRT you will restore original condition with WM8.1 so no problem. Just use Microsoft backup function before so after, if you upgrade again to WM10 you will not lose data, installed apps.


----------



## jimmyjakhar (Aug 31, 2016)

*4G not showing after upgrading to 10.0.10586.545 from win 8.1*

I could not find registry entry mentioned by titi66200 to edit for 4G as I loaded hive after getting into root.
Please help......



jimmyjakhar said:


> first of all thanks a lot you people rockssss, i was trying for such a long time and finally this post helped me a lottttt and i got windows 10 back on my lumia 1020. Now the scenario is that my phone's RM is back again to 875 (of 1020) running with win 10. I am not sure this has to change to Lumia 950 or not and even m not worried about it as my phone is running on win 10 now. Second thing is the most important thing that previously when I was on Win 8.1 i had 4G option present with 2G&3G respectively but whenever I went on insider preview  for win 10 it lost 4G option, when I went back on Win 8.1 it just came back. Now I have interoped it and changed everything as per above procedure and my 4G option has gone i can only see 2G&3G. I cannot understand if my phone is 4G so how it is possible that a software upgrade can change hardware configuration. Please help me if possible.........

Click to collapse


----------



## Toufiq Ahmed (Sep 1, 2016)

Which device details should i use to Interchange with my Lumia 1320 Indian Version?


----------



## Ocasek (Sep 1, 2016)

*Help!! Someth*

Can someone help me? I My lumia 928 is bricked! I was doing everything as instructed by op, then while editing registry keys, acidentally hit delete on the System hive after loading it!! Worst part is I reset the phone after, and now it only shows NOKIA and then a sad face. Cannot use windows device recovery tool.. Is there a way to save the phone?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 1, 2016)

Ocasek said:


> Can someone help me? I My lumia 928 is bricked! I was doing everything as instructed by op, then while editing registry keys, acidentally hit delete on the System hive after loading it!! Worst part is I reset the phone after, and now it only shows NOKIA and then a sad face. Cannot use windows device recovery tool.. Is there a way to save the phone?

Click to collapse



Is WDRT able to detect your lumia?? if no then use "my phone is not detected". You can also use Nokia Care Suite and WPInternals.


----------



## Ocasek (Sep 2, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Is WDRT able to detect your lumia?? if no then use "my phone is not detected". You can also use Nokia Care Suite and WPInternals.

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks, I selected that option and WDRT did the job. I was probably scared at first and didn't see it. 
I then changed registry to Lumia 830 american version RM-893_1001.
It seems to be updating to 10 as it should now. Thank you very much, Stealing_heart!


----------



## colossus_r (Sep 2, 2016)

*Brightness Problem on L920*

Hello there 
I just upgrade my wife's Lumia 920 following the OP instruction and its running fine the latest Release Preview build.

I have only one problem: I cant change the display brightness. Its in the maximum state and i cant make it lower.
The change on brightness from the settings has no effect. Selecting Low, Middle, High are there but no change on brightness.

In the Settings/other/screen there is no brightness profile adjust. (in my 830 its there) 
There i have only the color profile adjust.
Maybe a registry tweak can fix this ?

Any help please ?


----------



## mac_pry (Sep 2, 2016)

sronweb said:


> I did several tests but it seems that I could get access basically as showed on this page:
> 
> In our case we should look for SYSTEM instead of SAM and the root drive is mounted as "G" letter in my WIn10 partition, then I could edit the registry into the root drive.
> 
> Now updating....

Click to collapse



how you've solved this situation? can you post a step-by-step guide for that? It is necessary another System installed inside the PC?


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 2, 2016)

colossus_r said:


> Hello there
> I just upgrade my wife's Lumia 920 following the OP instruction and its running fine the latest Release Preview build.
> 
> I have only one problem: I cant change the display brightness. Its in the maximum state and i cant make it lower.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a known issue with older Lumias on Redstone. The only "workaround" is to leave it on "Auto" brightness. This setting works and is pretty effective at allowing the brightness to change according to the ambient lighting conditions.


----------



## jimmyjakhar (Sep 3, 2016)

*4G not showing after upgrading to Windows 10 preview*

Sir I tried looking for the entries but couldn't find them. I went into root access and loaded the hive and there were no connectivity folder please guide me................ one more thing while getting into root mode i get a message on WPinternals "Failed  to get root access on EFIESP! Check the OS version on the phone and verify the compatibility-list in the 'Getting Started' section". But still I get the access to root. Please guide me through in getting my 4G option back its 3G&2G only. 




titi66200 said:


> @jimmyjakhar
> 
> can you check this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 3, 2016)

jimmyjakhar said:


> Sir I tried looking for the entries but couldn't find them. I went into root access and loaded the hive and there were no connectivity folder please guide me................ one more thing while getting into root mode i get a message on WPinternals "Failed  to get root access on EFIESP! Check the OS version on the phone and verify the compatibility-list in the 'Getting Started' section". But still I get the access to root. Please guide me through in getting my 4G option back its 3G&2G only.

Click to collapse



Most easiest way is to roll back to WP8.1 then get 4G update and then install windows 10 you will get 4G option.


----------



## colossus_r (Sep 3, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> This is a known issue with older Lumias on Redstone. The only "workaround" is to leave it on "Auto" brightness. This setting works and is pretty effective at allowing the brightness to change according to the ambient lighting conditions.

Click to collapse



Its the way i use it but Its not a solution for me.  
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

Wptweaker.


----------



## jimmyjakhar (Sep 3, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Most easiest way is to roll back to WP8.1 then get 4G update and then install windows 10 you will get 4G option.

Click to collapse



I have tried everything even downgrading to WP 8.1 and upgrading again still no 4G


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 4, 2016)

jimmyjakhar said:


> I have tried everything even downgrading to WP 8.1 and upgrading again still no 4G

Click to collapse



I don't know dude!!


----------



## Ocasek (Sep 10, 2016)

*Funny*

Windows 10 is working good in my Lumia 928. I found it curious that after changing registry to Lumia 830 as per OP's instructions, my 928 would identify as Lumia 830 for a few days in the About and Extras & Info screens .  Now, a week and a few updates later it shows as Lumia 928 back again. 
Anyone knows why is that? Will I stop getting updates because of it?
Thank you guys


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 10, 2016)

Ocasek said:


> Windows 10 is working good in my Lumia 928. I found it curious that after changing registry to Lumia 830 as per OP's instructions, my 928 would identify as Lumia 830 for a few days in the About and Extras & Info screens .  Now, a week and a few updates later it shows as Lumia 928 back again.
> Anyone knows why is that? Will I stop getting updates because of it?
> Thank you guys

Click to collapse



Yes you will but you can always change your values again.


----------



## yusufkeskin (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a Lumia 925. When i see this topic first I really excited and felt myself lucky. But it didn't worked. I tried the method after WDRT. WPI program stucks at the emergency download mode screen.  I am using the same sbls3 files, same catwalk and my phones original ffu but it stucks at that screen. I am hearing an usb disconnect sound from my computer and it stucks. I already tried with different usb cables. Any ideas? It became a great pain to me. I was unaware about unsupported phones situation so returned to wp8.1 but regret it entirely.


----------



## Alin63992 (Sep 11, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hello ArkhamX, did you try to use different SBL3 file?
> 
> I also have 928 and need to make the same steps, in order to enable mass storage mode on this device (to allow me to fix the missing Glance after RS Update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! I have the same problem with Glance. Can you tell me how can you fix it? I have Lumia 925 but it is probably the same (somehow)


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 11, 2016)

yusufkeskin said:


> I have a Lumia 925. When i see this topic first I really excited and felt myself lucky. But it didn't worked. I tried the method after WDRT. WPI program stucks at the emergency download mode screen.  I am using the same sbls3 files, same catwalk and my phones original ffu but it stucks at that screen. I am hearing an usb disconnect sound from my computer and it stucks. I already tried with different usb cables. Any ideas? It became a great pain to me. I was unaware about unsupported phones situation so returned to wp8.1 but regret it entirely.

Click to collapse



It worked for me, I would suggest to try different PC.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 11, 2016)

I want to unlock the bootloader by going back to 8.1
Any user can help me out by answering these questions.

Q1. For 925 users in india,the upgrade path is 8.1>8.1.1>4g update>10586.107.correct??

Q2. The available ffu for 925 is WP8.1(not 8.1.1), so i have to use that only to unlock bootloader?? or can i use 8.1 ffu file to unlock after updating to 8.1.1??

Q3. Does 'enabling root access' require a ffu file(don't know as i am new to it)?? 

Q4. After enabling root access, do i need to disable it before updating to 8.1 update 1/10?? or it can update w/o disabling?? 

Q5. At any point of time, do i need to do 'disable root access' & 'restore bootloader both'??


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 12, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> I want to unlock the bootloader by going back to 8.1
> Any user can help me out by answering these questions.
> 
> Q1. For 925 users in india,the upgrade path is 8.1>8.1.1>4g update>10586.107.correct??
> ...

Click to collapse



ans 1. Yep if you want 4G then that is the way.
Ans 2. Well I tried that way also and it worked so you can also try.
Ans 3. IF its asking then yes it is required but more importantly engineering SBL3 is required.
Ans 4. No you don't need to. It can update without disabling.
Ans 5. No you don't have to.


----------



## yusufkeskin (Sep 14, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> It worked for me, I would suggest to try different PC.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice. I tried with another pc but didn't worked. I think there must be a problem in my usb connection circuit in my Lumia 925, but WDRT is working somehow. Still disconneccting at the emergency download stage.


----------



## pradeepn17 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Yes you will but you can always change your values again.

Click to collapse



Will we be able to just change it from regedit hive or do we need to start the process from scratch i.e. by using WDRT & going to 8.1 & the entire process...? Please let us know


----------



## jayb800 (Sep 15, 2016)

yusufkeskin said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tried with another pc but didn't worked. I think there must be a problem in my usb connection circuit in my Lumia 925, but WDRT is working somehow. Still disconneccting at the emergency download stage.

Click to collapse



Hi There. I hope you managed to fix your issue? In case you haven't, I suggest you try reflashing your phone using Windows Phone Internals tool.

Lumia 925 firmware available from lumiafirmware site (look for RM-892)
Windows Phone Internals available from WPinternals site
Windows Phone Internals videos on YouTube (look for videos from user HeathcliffXDA)

(sorry, not posted enough times to include URLs)


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 15, 2016)

yusufkeskin said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tried with another pc but didn't worked. I think there must be a problem in my usb connection circuit in my Lumia 925, but WDRT is working somehow. Still disconneccting at the emergency download stage.

Click to collapse



I had this problem with my laptop too but when I tried from my friend's laptop it worked and my friend's laptop didn't have anything pre-installed and I would also suggest to insert correct SBL3 file and try re downloading the file and then try with the new one.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 15, 2016)

pradeepn17 said:


> Will we be able to just change it from regedit hive or do we need to start the process from scratch i.e. by using WDRT & going to 8.1 & the entire process...? Please let us know

Click to collapse



You can do that as long as bootloader is unlocked, in Windows 10


----------



## Mrwizard0 (Sep 16, 2016)

After I did this my camera stopped working and isn't even recognized.  Is there any place to get/reload the drivers?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 17, 2016)

Mrwizard0 said:


> After I did this my camera stopped working and isn't even recognized.  Is there any place to get/reload the drivers?

Click to collapse



Which model did you try this on??


----------



## Mrwizard0 (Sep 17, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Which model did you try this on??

Click to collapse



the product code is RM-893.  Last night, it did another update for windows 10, and now it works again.  I'm assuming it just installed badly and the new install cleaned it up.  thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## nhrpress (Sep 17, 2016)

hey dudes
I installed windows 10 mobile on my Lumia 925 by changing the registry to Lumia 830. but after one week my phone suddenly stopped working and it is dead now, it happened in midnight! now I am gonna follow the tutorial about unbricking without JTAG that was described in another topic
do u have any idea if I should use the emergency files of Lumia 925 or Lumia 830 now?

however I tried both and they are not working.

will be great if someone help me what to do!

thanks!


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 18, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> hey dudes
> I installed windows 10 mobile on my Lumia 925 by changing the registry to Lumia 830. but after one week my phone suddenly stopped working and it is dead now, it happened in midnight! now I am gonna follow the tutorial about unbricking without JTAG that was described in another topic
> do u have any idea if I should use the emergency files of Lumia 925 or Lumia 830 now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's see, can you answer the following:
1. Does it boot (lights up)?? If no, try holding vol up(or vol down) after you connect to your phone's charger (should show a lightning symbol)
2. Does the phone is recognised by wdrt??
3. What was the build number when it did happen??
4. Did you restore your registry back to lumia 925 after you update it to RS1?

Even i am having a 925 and updated using 830 registry, that's why i am interested.
and you should be always using 925's emergency files.


----------



## nhrpress (Sep 18, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Let's see, can you answer the following:
> 1. Does it boot (lights up)?? If no, try holding vol up(or vol down) after you connect to your phone's charger (should show a lightning symbol)
> 2. Does the phone is recognised by wdrt??
> 3. What was the build number when it did happen??
> ...

Click to collapse



hey. i did not change the registry back to 925.
 when i connect it to pc, the microsoft logo's light is on for some sec. usb connection sound in pc also is heard and it shows that phone is connected with driver of QHSUSB_DLOAD, but phone is dead and even not vibrating. just the light is on for a short while. when it is connected to pc and I press power+volume, the light is on again for some sec. WDRT does not recognise phone at all, and it does not have lumia 925 in its list.
btw i forgot the last build number, but it happened one week ago and I was in fast "mode" to get new builds.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 18, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> hey. i did not change the registry back to 925.
> when i connect it to pc, the microsoft logo's light is on for some sec. usb connection sound in pc also is heard and it shows that phone is connected with driver of QHSUSB_DLOAD, but phone is dead and even not vibrating. just the light is on for a short while. when it is connected to pc and I press power+volume, the light is on again for some sec. WDRT does not recognise phone at all, and it does not have lumia 925 in its list.
> btw i forgot the last build number, but it happened one week ago and I was in fast "mode" to get new builds.

Click to collapse



okay, that shows phone's battery has gone completely dead.
you should have restored registry back to 925 and it looks like that your were downloading 14926 overnight and might have been run out of battery while installing it as you were in the fast ring.
now, you can flash an wp8.1 ffu through wpinternals or nokia care suite. either way you need to have a ffu rom. But before that your phone needs charging so keep pressing volume up button untill you get a lighting symbol after connecting it to charger.
And keep us posted if i had guessed the situation or have you found any solution.


----------



## nhrpress (Sep 19, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> okay, that shows phone's battery has gone completely dead.
> you should have restored registry back to 925 and it looks like that your were downloading 14926 overnight and might have been run out of battery while installing it as you were in the fast ring.
> now, you can flash an wp8.1 ffu through wpinternals or nokia care suite. either way you need to have a ffu rom. But before that your phone needs charging so keep pressing volume up button untill you get a lighting symbol after connecting it to charger.
> And keep us posted if i had guessed the situation or have you found any solution.

Click to collapse



thanx a lot for you respond. you mean do I have to charge battery before using Nokia care suite or WPinternals? and if I plug it to charger, the dead phone is charged? 

ps: when connecting to charger, the MS logo light blinks for less than one sec.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 19, 2016)

It seems that your battery is totally discharged.
Let your phone plugged to charger and wait.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 19, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> thanx a lot for you respond. you mean do I have to charge battery before using Nokia care suite or WPinternals? and if I plug it to charger, the dead phone is charged?
> 
> ps: when connecting to charger, the MS logo light blinks for less than one sec.

Click to collapse



yes, you have to charge your phone and that also upto 40-50% to get recognised by wdrt/nokia suite/wpinternals. I remember some rs1 build had caused similar issue for L550 (please search for that) and many websites did post
the troubleshooting.Keep your phone connected to charger for atleast an hour and see what happens.Get us updated about the issue.


----------



## nhrpress (Sep 20, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> yes, you have to charge your phone and that also upto 40-50% to get recognised by wdrt/nokia suite/wpinternals. I remember some rs1 build had caused similar issue for L550 (please search for that) and many websites did post
> the troubleshooting.Keep your phone connected to charger for atleast an hour and see what happens.Get us updated about the issue.

Click to collapse



I charged the phone for some hours and then tried again. nothing special happened. WDRT, Nokia care suite and WPinternal do not recognize the phone.

when using emergency files, I get this error like always:


```
C:\>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile 1.hex -mbnfile 2.mbn -orig_gpt
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile 1.hex -mbnfile 2.mbn -orig_gpt
Process started Tue Sep 20 17:36:55 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\nosra\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160920173655_ThreadId-10568.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download
Using default emergency protocol
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
Hex download selected
Check if device in Dload
Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
Get Dload parameters
Sending HEX flasher to the device
Sending GO command if HEX flasher successfully uploaded.
Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
Mbn download selected
Waiting for connection to flash programmer
Connecting to flash programmer
Received valid HELLO_RSP
Safe version=true, transfer size=15360
Received valid SECURITY_RSP
Successfully connected to flash programmer
Connection to flash programmer succeeded
Uploading bootloader(s), UEFI, etc from MBN image to the eMMC. This will take up to 20 seconds
Reading GPT from binary
        -- GPT STARTs--
name:        SBL1
startLBA:    34
endLBA:      243
size:        0x000000000001a400 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        SBL2
startLBA:    244
endLBA:      507
size:        0x0000000000021000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        SBL3
startLBA:    508
endLBA:      1193
size:        0x0000000000055c00 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        UEFI
startLBA:    1194
endLBA:      3273
size:        0x0000000000104000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        RPM
startLBA:    3274
endLBA:      3559
size:        0x0000000000023c00 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        TZ
startLBA:    3560
endLBA:      3985
size:        0x0000000000035400 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        WinSecApp
startLBA:    3986
endLBA:      4609
size:        0x000000000004e000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        UEFI_BS_NV
startLBA:    4610
endLBA:      4865
size:        0x0000000000020000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        UEFI_NV
startLBA:    4866
endLBA:      4881
size:        0x0000000000002000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        UEFI_RT_NV
startLBA:    4882
endLBA:      5137
size:        0x0000000000020000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        UEFI_RT_NV_RPMB
startLBA:    5138
endLBA:      5153
size:        0x0000000000002000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        SSD
startLBA:    5154
endLBA:      5169
size:        0x0000000000002000 bytes
attributes:  0x0


name:        PLAT
startLBA:    5170
endLBA:      7243
size:        0x0000000000103400 bytes
attributes:  0x0


        -- GPT ENDs --













Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
Message send failed with error code 8
Failed to get response to OPEN_MULTI_REQ
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
Emergency messaging closed successfully
Operation took about 13.00 seconds.

THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_MSG_SEND_RECEIVE_FAILED

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)
```

I had also used this method last year, but it worked, and now it is not working. some people wrote me that I have to repeat and it finally works. but I tried it lots of times.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 21, 2016)

nhrpress said:


> I had also used this method last year, but it worked, and now it is not working. some people wrote me that I have to repeat and it finally works. but I tried it lots of times.

Click to collapse



As you have messed up your phone pretty badly, you can try for a last time from my side to install a custom rom if you have boot loader unlocked.
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308/[lumia-925][custom-rom][denim][windows-10]-windowsmania-v1-redstone-10-0-14393-189-a-31427/


----------



## matood (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
I successfully updated my Lumia 1020 with 930 settings. Everything seems to be ok except Glance screen. I tried to look all over for the issue but no solution. When I click it opens and close immediately. I tried sysapp pusher but no luck. Any other recommendation?
Build 14393.189 and after factory reset...
Thank you
EDIT: I managed to get it worked...


----------



## BurisKegen (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey there, I'm trying to unlock bootloader with  Windows phone internals

I done every step one by one and clicked to continue. Now it says  "Switching to Emergency Download Mode"  and loading and loading......  I don't know what's wrong , please help.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 23, 2016)

I am pleased introduce the new Lumia 925 Redstone2 Custom ROM
will update xda thread soon
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308...wsmania-v1-redstone2-10-0-14926-1000-a-31448/


----------



## nino90res (Sep 25, 2016)

i have unlocked bootloader on my Lumia 920. But it stopped responding during root enabling. i used soft reset to restart the phone and now when i click Enable root access it shows a message:
Failed to switch to Mass Storage Mode. I used SBL3 engineering for Lumia 920. What should i do now?
Also, when i try to select the SYSTEM file in the regedit i get message: File in use. And i can't do anything.


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey.
I think a USB Driver for the Mass Storage Mod is missing 
Its a good idea to install Windows Device Recovery Tool...It installs ALL the Drivers you need.
Hope that Helps you out. Let me know...

Watch my Video too..
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxKMSSBRUsxE_k5stHhLvfy8GyS--c6Fp


----------



## nino90res (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok, thanks man! I'll check your tutorial. 
But i had installed WDRT already....i don't know how it failed to install a driver?


----------



## nino90res (Sep 26, 2016)

i was doing the same as you did in the tutorial and i still get the same message: Failed to switch to Mass storage, when i click the Enable Root Access button.


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 27, 2016)

nino90res said:


> i was doing the same as you did in the tutorial and i still get the same message: Failed to switch to Mass storage, when i click the Enable Root Access button.

Click to collapse



There must be a different you did and what i showing in my videos....
Have you the same ffu Image on your Phone thats stored in the "your_ffu_here" folder ?
Have you the correct FAST8960_CATWALK.hex file ?
Have you the correct Engineering-SBL3-Lumia-925.bin ? There are some bin files on the Internet they didnt work, the correct 
bin file must have 325kb, there are some files out with less 325kb...so pls double check 
Did you unlock the Bootloader first ?
For a correct unlocking you MUST have the same ffu file in your Folder and flashed to the phone !

Have you installed WP8.0 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.20.zip AND WP8.1 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.00.zip ?

So sorry for my questions, but there must be an error in your configurations ....


----------



## nino90res (Sep 27, 2016)

Foto-AG said:


> There must be a different you did and what i showing in my videos....
> Have you the same ffu Image on your Phone thats stored in the "your_ffu_here" folder ?
> Have you the correct FAST8960_CATWALK.hex file ?
> Have you the correct Engineering-SBL3-Lumia-925.bin ? There are some bin files on the Internet they didnt work, the correct
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the SBL3 file from your link. Yes, i installed WP8.0SDK and WP8.1SDK.
I manage to unlock the bootloader successfully but root access don't work. It gets stuck trying to enable root access.


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 27, 2016)

nino90res said:


> I used the SBL3 file from your link. Yes, i installed WP8.0SDK and WP8.1SDK.
> I manage to unlock the bootloader successfully but root access don't work. It gets stuck trying to enable root access.

Click to collapse



Okay..then i give up, i have no more ideas..
Only what you can do is to start over...flash it again with a new ffu file and do all steps again...
Sorry mate.


----------



## nino90res (Sep 27, 2016)

Foto-AG said:


> Okay..then i give up, i have no more ideas..
> Only what you can do is to start over...flash it again with a new ffu file and do all steps again...
> Sorry mate.

Click to collapse



No problem buddy, thanks for your help and a great tutorial. I guess i'll do it all over again.


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 27, 2016)

nino90res said:


> No problem buddy, thanks for your help and a great tutorial. I guess i'll do it all over again.

Click to collapse



I think this is a good idea ! Hope you have luck now..


----------



## umair_819 (Sep 28, 2016)

*cant get redstone*

Successfully update to win 10 but cant get win 10 RS on my lumia 625. i use lumia 830 detail. can i use lumia 950 detail??


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 29, 2016)

umair_819 said:


> Successfully update to win 10 but cant get win 10 RS on my lumia 625. i use lumia 830 detail. can i use lumia 950 detail??

Click to collapse



I think you can´t do that with Lumia 950 detail. The 950 has 3GB Ram..i think you will get the wrong Windows 10 made for 3GB Devices....
But you can test it out...


----------



## umair_819 (Sep 29, 2016)

Foto-AG said:


> I think you can´t do that with Lumia 950 detail. The 950 has 3GB Ram..i think you will get the wrong Windows 10 made for 3GB Devices....
> But you can test it out...

Click to collapse



:laugh::laugh::laugh: This is working for me, i was use Microsoft Lumia 950 detail and after remove insider program, my phone officially update to win 10 14.393.106 
i ask one more question that i have lost my lumia 625 detail how can i get my Nokia lumia 625 RM-941 detail back .??


----------



## msnguy (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all!

I tried this method and it kinda worked... After a lot of hours! It seems that the SBL3 file of the Lumia 620 is corrupted. I've surpassed that by making a Custom ROM with built-in ROOT support and that works...

Now I don't understand what is ment by: "SStep 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused.". I've tried that, but Windows Explorer keeps telling me that "SYSTEM is in use". How can I change this?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Sep 30, 2016)

msnguy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I tried this method and it kinda worked... After a lot of hours! It seems that the SBL3 file of the Lumia 620 is corrupted. I've surpassed that by making a Custom ROM with built-in ROOT support and that works...
> 
> Now I don't understand what is ment by: "SStep 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused.". I've tried that, but Windows Explorer keeps telling me that "SYSTEM is in use". How can I change this?

Click to collapse



One thing to troubleshoot is this first open regedit then click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then select import now navigate to desktop or anywhere else (Remember do not enable root access). Now enable root access and then repeat step 10 now it will be open.


----------



## Biosek (Oct 6, 2016)

It worked! Thanks!


----------



## suryajefferson (Oct 6, 2016)

10TH step is not working for me, it is not asking for a name. When i tried to open SYSTEM it displays "The file is already in use. Enter a new name or close the file that's open in another program

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




Stealing_heart said:


> One thing to troubleshoot is this first open regedit then click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then select import now navigate to desktop or anywhere else (Remember do not enable root access). Now enable root access and then repeat step 10 now it will be open.

Click to collapse



when i selected import  it pop up a window and asked me to open registration files what should i have to open ..........?????


----------



## guidadall (Oct 7, 2016)

Camera app in panorama mode still works?


----------



## R31NTJUH (Oct 7, 2016)

suryajefferson said:


> 10TH step is not working for me, it is not asking for a name. When i tried to open SYSTEM it displays "The file is already in use. Enter a new name or close the file that's open in another program
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are navigating to the "c:\windows" registry instead of the registry on your Phone. After enabing root access, the filesystem of the Phone will be mounted to another driveletter "D:" or something. Navigate to the PHONE's "\windows\system"      etc....


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 7, 2016)

fixed


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 8, 2016)

R31NTJUH said:


> I think you are navigating to the "c:\windows" registry instead of the registry on your Phone. After enabing root access, the filesystem of the Phone will be mounted to another driveletter "D:" or something. Navigate to the PHONE's "\windows\system"      etc....

Click to collapse



What I meant was and for this process don't enable file system access on your device.
1. Open regedit
2. select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and click on file then load hive, now navigate pop up window to desktop or any other place.
3. now enable root file system access on your phone.
4. open regedit and continue with step 10 of main post.


----------



## roc4fun (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi All,  This procedure seems to be just what I'm looking for...
AT&T  Lumia 925 RM-893 stuck on cyan.  I want to update just to denim or denim update 1.
Would I be able to stop Windows Insider and not go to Windows 10?
Will I still have LTE if I use the Indian variant?  Is there a North American one... RM-984_1001 maybe?
Would it be easier to use the registry spoof and just flash an ffu that already has denim?  How would I find the targetinginfo for this RM-893 VAR LTA AR CLARO SL SKD?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 14, 2016)

roc4fun said:


> Hi All,  This procedure seems to be just what I'm looking for...
> AT&T  Lumia 925 RM-893 stuck on cyan.  I want to update just to denim or denim update 1.
> Would I be able to stop Windows Insider and not go to Windows 10?
> Will I still have LTE if I use the Indian variant?  Is there a North American one... RM-984_1001 maybe?
> ...

Click to collapse



you have to  update it to denim update 1.
Yes you would be able to stop windows insider but you will only upgrade to windows 10 if you apply registry hack.
Try to find the variant same as your country. There will be a North American also try to find it at  http://lumiafirmware.com/.
Well I tried it my Lumia 925 running Denim and flashed it with Cyan FFU, it worked but I would suggest you to follow the steps.
the location of targetinginfo remains same in all devices


----------



## roc4fun (Oct 14, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> you have to  update it to denim update 1.
> Yes you would be able to stop windows insider but you will only upgrade to windows 10 if you apply registry hack.
> Try to find the variant same as your country. There will be a North American also try to find it at  Lumiafirmware
> Well I tried it my Lumia 925 running Denim and flashed it with Cyan FFU, it worked but I would suggest you to follow the steps.
> the location of targetinginfo remains same in all devices

Click to collapse



Thank you for your work to develop and communicate this.  I used your method for accessing the phone registry but used this targetinginfo I found at WindowsCentral...

PhoneMobileOperatorName >> 000-88 
PhoneManufacturerModelName >> WinWin 
PhoneManufacturer >> HIGHSCREEN 

My phone updated to Demin, then to GDR2.
I disabled root access, and locked my bootloader.  Hard reset.  Then restored my backup.  The reset changed back my registry values, and I was able to reinstall Lumia Camera which was unavailable with the modified values.

My Lumia 925 is my daily driver and is running great on 8.1 update 2.
Is your Lumia 925 running well with Windows 10?  Stable enough for everyday use?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 15, 2016)

roc4fun said:


> Thank you for your work to develop and communicate this.  I used your method for accessing the phone registry but used this targetinginfo I found at WindowsCentral...
> 
> PhoneMobileOperatorName >> 000-88
> PhoneManufacturerModelName >> WinWin
> ...

Click to collapse



Its running good, actually better then threshold but only problem is that you can't set the brightness manually, glance can work but its also a tedious process, battery life is good too.


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 17, 2016)

Is there a way to make brightness manually ?
even know I adjust brightness to a low level it is till stronger brightness than was on 8.1  or  Threshold


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 17, 2016)

PavilionDV said:


> Is there a way to make brightness manually ?
> even know I adjust brightness to a low level it is till stronger brightness than was on 8.1  or  Threshold

Click to collapse



As of now no


----------



## tedyside (Oct 22, 2016)

hello everyone,
I need some help to install W10 on my Lumia 925.
I can't find Emergency Flash Loaders by going to http://lumiafirmware.com for my build 3051.50009.1451.10458 (RM-892_eu_france_228)
I can precise my phone is Black/Europe country/no branded.
Can you give me also feedback for this device with W10 is all features work fine and fast as original WP8.1 ?

Thanks for your help 
Regards,

I think I found the answer when I connected my phone with WDRT it  show me last available build on server was 3051.50009.1424.0010.  On my phone I have build update to 3051.50009.1451.1010
So If I understand well I must flash my phone with old build 3051.50009.1424.0010 before intall W10 with the totu ???
For security can I easily go back to wp8.1 ? is there also tuto available?
Thks,


----------



## EmanuelManole (Oct 24, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help ! It says unexpected error durring scanning for loaders..


----------



## EmanuelManole (Oct 24, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't understand how can i change the name of file system. It doesn't let me do it. Help please..


----------



## Seb33300 (Oct 26, 2016)

EmanuelManole said:


> i don't understand how can i change the name of file system. It doesn't let me do it. Help please..

Click to collapse



which step?

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

After a lot of retry, I just successfully manage to get the Windows 10 update in the insider app with my (french) Lumia 920 on Windows 8.1.

I did all the steps provided on the first post.
But I only get the update when I set my phone with this config:

```
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-FR
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930
```


----------



## prajwaldev (Oct 28, 2016)

It worked well!!! Mine is Nokia Lumia 920 and I am now downloading anniversary update 

Thanks a lot for your help!!

Because I didn't have the original FFU, I downloaded the FFU and HEX file from lumiafirmware dot com

I first had to "Flash" using the FFU downloaded from lumiafirmware dot com (in my case it was RM_821 xxx). Then follow above instructions to unlock bootloader


----------



## smithgoga (Nov 7, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> got exactly the same error. on my way to RS2 and failed custom rom flash I have used WDRT and were stuck at 8.1 for some hours and that made me crazy.
> make sure you change the registry and then DISABLE ROOT ACCESS again. you need a second soft reset and then try again. In my case it is working and update is installing now.

Click to collapse



Thanks man! This error was a pain on my Lumia 920 . Disabling root access fixed the problem.


----------



## usamakhursheed (Nov 8, 2016)

Guys is Lumia 925 working Good With anniversary Update?
I mean in Comparison to WP8.1, as I am Planing to install WM10 but Lumia 925 is my Daily Driver.....


----------



## seekr (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm on 8.1 considering w10m. How's battery life? Would hate it if its much worse... I had pre-release versions of w10 installed before I got locked out of it months ago but then my L925 was mostly in the drawer so coulnt test battery life.


----------



## mahdi75 (Nov 17, 2016)

I just noticed that Skype calls are not working on my Lumia 1020 (W10 Build 14393). I can hear voice, but microphone is not working. Was this caused by a recent update to Skype app?
Anyone else experiencing this issue? Is there any known fix for this?


----------



## seekr (Nov 17, 2016)

I went through the tutorial and managed to change the phone model to 830 (on my 925) but can't get the update to install. It's failing after download with the: 8007000b error. I picked the release preview channel. I'm gonna try the slow ring to see if it gets better. Anyone has any clues?


----------



## annas_muslih (Nov 21, 2016)

does someone here know to fix server error on windows insider app?


----------



## zachpn (Nov 24, 2016)

annas_muslih said:


> does someone here know to fix server error on windows insider app?

Click to collapse



I have the same error. I cant update to Win10 since Windows Insider can not connect to a server.
Changing the Date on the Phone took me one step further, but then it says "no builds".

I have a Lumia 925 which I reghaxed to a 830 using this tutorial.


----------



## jaspi72 (Nov 29, 2016)

Need backup of 1020 windows 10.. My phone cant get insider 10 anymore.. 32gb system PLS..


----------



## szabolc (Nov 30, 2016)

mahdi75 said:


> I just noticed that Skype calls are not working on my Lumia 1020 (W10 Build 14393). I can hear voice, but microphone is not working. Was this caused by a recent update to Skype app?
> Anyone else experiencing this issue? Is there any known fix for this?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem on my L925 with build 14393.479. I would appreciate some fix as well.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Dec 11, 2016)

szabolc said:


> I have the same problem on my L925 with build 14393.479. I would appreciate some fix as well.

Click to collapse



working great on my lumia 925


----------



## lutenus (Dec 12, 2016)

After countles hours of searching i thought this was exact my Situation and a perfect guide.
I had Windows 10 Insider installed on my Lumia 925 and then decided to downgrade to 8.1 as I wanted to use the Lumia as a Internet Hotspot.
After some months I wanted to give the Lumia again a try (of course with Win 10 again). But, yes I found out the old easy way was eliminated.

So I tried countless times with different methods and no luck.
This Guide was promission but I have one really big issue... My Firmware on the Lumia is "newer" than the one over WDRT and LumiaFirmware. I have no way of reverting back and my Lumia doesn't enter Flash mode. It only reboots to a big NOKIA logo and goes back to Homescreen after some minutes.

I'm using a Surface Book. Is this the Problem? the USB Port itself?

If anyone could help me or give me a hint. That would be awesome


----------



## tofuschnitte (Dec 12, 2016)

yes the problem is the surface book, or lets say its the usb 3 port of the surface book. you have to use a usb2 port for the old devices. the error message from the wdrt is normal (that it says the version on the device is newer), just accept to flash it either way. but the device not entering flash mode is related to the usb3 port as i said, grab a desktop or laptop with a usual old usb 2.0 port and flash it there. then flash the engineering bootloader with wpinternals, boot the device in massstoragemode,spoof the device id and upgrade to 10


----------



## ryRy (Dec 17, 2016)

*how?*



raghav9 9 said:


> I had successfully updated my Nokia lumia 1020

Click to collapse




how did you do can you share tome?

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




raghav9 9 said:


> I had successfully updated my Nokia lumia 1020

Click to collapse



Step 11- Now change the necessary keys. In this you have to navigate to Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo and then need to change 
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA,
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1006, 
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830, 
PhoneHardwareVariant. = RM-984 
For Lumia 925 I used the details of Lumia 830 Indian Variant. You can use the supported lumia which is close to your model in terms of spec.
and after editing click unload Hive this will save your data and everything


what should i use for the name?


----------



## ryRy (Dec 17, 2016)

ssmb212 said:


> -Lumia 1020-
> 
> Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




what did you input in here using your lumia 1020

PhoneManufacturer = ?
PhoneManufacturerModelName = ?
PhoneModelName = ?
PhoneHardwareVariant. = ?


----------



## ssmb212 (Dec 17, 2016)

NOKIA
RM-1045
Lumia 930
RM-1045

Also for the people having trouble with the camera its dependent form what model you upgrade to win from, when i upgraded from 950 i was not able to download lumia camera but when i used 930, 830 or 1520 i was able to get it after and it works flawlessly while the default camera app gave me troubles.


----------



## princely01 (Dec 22, 2016)

am using  lumia 920 on windows 10   10580. must i downgrade to wp8.1 before i can update my phone using this method. please ans me thanks


----------



## ssmb212 (Dec 22, 2016)

princely01 said:


> am using  lumia 920 on windows 10   10580. must i downgrade to wp8.1 before i can update my phone using this method. please ans me thanks

Click to collapse



no you should be able to update to higher versions by changing the registry.


----------



## judhin (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello. What closest model can be chosen for Nokia 620 support?


----------



## akshaymathur3 (Dec 23, 2016)

*the update was downloaded but couldn't be opened 8007000d*

I have Lumia 720
I changed registries successfully but got the mentioned error.
Please help


----------



## princely01 (Dec 24, 2016)

is there a clearer (more detailed) instructions to follow, because its very difficult to understand 
1. should i connect my phone to my pc the entire time

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




Nightsteed said:


> I have RS running on a 810 and a 928 lol.

Click to collapse



did you flashback to windowsphone 8.1 assuming you were on windows 10 mobile
or did you do it from windows 10 mobile
i am using a lumia 920 on windows 10 (10586)

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




ssmb212 said:


> no you should be able to update to higher versions by changing the registry.

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply 
please how can i change the registry?


----------



## Nightsteed (Dec 24, 2016)

Install Interop Tools http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-interop-tools and follow the steps on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375


----------



## johnny cammaro (Dec 24, 2016)

I also receive the "the update was downloaded but couldn't be opened 8007000d" error on my 720. Anyone got a solution?


----------



## Bhg73 (Dec 25, 2016)

johnny cammaro said:


> I also receive the "the update was downloaded but couldn't be opened 8007000d" error on my 720. Anyone got a solution?

Click to collapse



yup same error


----------



## bobobenko (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey, 
Im struggling with my LUMIA 925... Its on 8.1 and i want to update it. I used this guide and thought everything went well. I did everything that this post said but unfortunately it did not work. After being exited to finally upgrade to WINDOWS 10 the Insider App didnt find any Builds for my LUMIA 925... Im so frustrated. I need WIN 10 on my phone! I tried several instructions for updating to WIN 10. But no one worked. Please help me?? I thought maybe to put in something different for "PhoneManufacturerName"/"HardwareName" and so on. I hope you can give me a registry that works with lumia 925 to recieve the win 10 update from windows insider..    (i think something is wrong with my windows insider app because no matter how i fill the registry the app says that my phone is not supported or im not in the insider programm(i am))


----------



## EspHack2 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have an app update for "display" have any of you x20 users installed it? it might be dangerous


----------



## MrCego (Dec 27, 2016)

Nop really, in fact it's a system app. 

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Mohes (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi there. Could somebody tell me in detail on how to follow the step given? I don't know on how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## ecomstation (Dec 29, 2016)

gakshat14 said:


> You can use SBL3 file either of Lumia 925 or Lumia 920.

Click to collapse



this is good also if i have to interop unlock a 1020 CV ita (for upgrade to Rs1 stable)?

thanks

massimo


----------



## Stealing_heart (Dec 31, 2016)

bobobenko said:


> Hey,
> Im struggling with my LUMIA 925... Its on 8.1 and i want to update it. I used this guide and thought everything went well. I did everything that this post said but unfortunately it did not work. After being exited to finally upgrade to WINDOWS 10 the Insider App didnt find any Builds for my LUMIA 925... Im so frustrated. I need WIN 10 on my phone! I tried several instructions for updating to WIN 10. But no one worked. Please help me?? I thought maybe to put in something different for "PhoneManufacturerName"/"HardwareName" and so on. I hope you can give me a registry that works with lumia 925 to recieve the win 10 update from windows insider..    (i think something is wrong with my windows insider app because no matter how i fill the registry the app says that my phone is not supported or im not in the insider programm(i am))

Click to collapse



Sorru for such late reply. I'm pretty much sure that it should work. You ,ust be doing something wrong in between.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Zubagy (Jan 11, 2017)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG after a whole 2-3 weeks of looking, and trying out other methods that most were blocked....i bumped on to this. it was a sucess for my lumia 925. i have a qn tho.... What happens if i go back to the regestry values and return them to the original state now that i have win 10?

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse





bobobenko said:


> Hey,
> Im struggling with my LUMIA 925... Its on 8.1 and i want to update it. I used this guide and thought everything went well. I did everything that this post said but unfortunately it did not work. After being exited to finally upgrade to WINDOWS 10 the Insider App didnt find any Builds for my LUMIA 925... Im so frustrated. I need WIN 10 on my phone! I tried several instructions for updating to WIN 10. But no one worked. Please help me?? I thought maybe to put in something different for "PhoneManufacturerName"/"HardwareName" and so on. I hope you can give me a registry that works with lumia 925 to recieve the win 10 update from windows insider..    (i think something is wrong with my windows insider app because no matter how i fill the registry the app says that my phone is not supported or im not in the insider programm(i am))

Click to collapse



if you change the values right, you will automatically get an upgrade bse the 830 is a recognised device.... it has jst worked for me


----------



## Stealing_heart (Jan 11, 2017)

Zubagy said:


> OMG after a whole 2-3 weeks of looking, and trying out other methods that most were blocked....i bumped on to this. it was a sucess for my lumia 925. i have a qn tho.... What happens if i go back to the regestry values and return them to the original state now that i have win 10?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you will and if you reset the values to the original one you wont get any update.


----------



## ysram03 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Struck at "Step 10" when trying to load SYSTEM*

"Step 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused"

I have successfully gone till "Step 10" but I am struck to trying to load SYSTEM to "Load Hive" it is showing me an following message:

 "SYSTEM This file is in use. Enter a new name or close the file that's open in another program"

Anyone please help me to get through from this error.

Thanks,

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




ysram03 said:


> "Step 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused"
> 
> I have successfully gone till "Step 10" but I am struck to trying to load SYSTEM to "Load Hive" it is showing me an following message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using Windows 10 Home edition where I am trying above step.


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jan 29, 2017)

Regarding the SYSTEM file, i cannot open it or rename it says "the file is in use"


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jan 30, 2017)

ysram03 said:


> "Step 10- Now in the dialog window navigate to MainOS ==> Windows/system32/config and select SYSTEM, it will ask for a name and name it such that you are not confused"
> 
> I have successfully gone till "Step 10" but I am struck to trying to load SYSTEM to "Load Hive" it is showing me an following message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



experiencing the same


----------



## K. K. VinayKumar (Jan 30, 2017)

*Thank you very much*

Thank you very much. I have successfully installed Windows 10 Mobile Anniversary Update in my Nokia Lumia 925. I wonder  why Microsoft decided not to update Nokia Lumia 925 everything works fine till now had no issues with it. Runs all the apps and runs Windows 10 Mobile as efficiently as Windows Phone 8.1.


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jan 30, 2017)

K. K. VinayKumar said:


> Thank you very much. I have successfully installed Windows 10 Mobile Anniversary Update in my Nokia Lumia 925. I wonder  why Microsoft decided not to update Nokia Lumia 925 everything works fine till now had no issues with it. Runs all the apps and runs Windows 10 Mobile as efficiently as Windows Phone 8.1.

Click to collapse



maybe you can help how did you use the SYSTEM file? i cannot rename it and open also


----------



## K. K. VinayKumar (Jan 30, 2017)

greenpurplishpumpkin said:


> maybe you can help how did you use the SYSTEM file? i cannot rename it and open also

Click to collapse



You should load the phone registry hive into Windows Registry Editor by using "Load Hive" option by selecting "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" and once loaded you can rename the "SYSTEM" to another other name.


----------



## F12004 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone, i tried to upgrade my Lumia 925 from 8.1 to 10.

I followed the guide step by step. All went OK but in the last step when i install app "Windows insider" no build found! i cannot select any channel.

Any advice?


----------



## sabwp (Feb 8, 2017)

Could I get some clarification on a few aspects of the process?
1.	After upgrading, will a hard reset (to restore backup) return the registry values to their original settings?
2.	If so, is the whole process of going back to 8.1 necessary for further updates? It seems that some folks mention changing the registry values again, but I don't see how if WPInternals doesn't support the latest build.
3.	If restoring backup data is desired, is it best to do that while on the latest supported build (so that the registry values can be changed) and then continue the updating process?


----------



## K. K. VinayKumar (Feb 8, 2017)

F12004 said:


> Hi Everyone, i tried to upgrade my Lumia 925 from 8.1 to 10.
> 
> I followed the guide step by step. All went OK but in the last step when i install app "Windows insider" no build found! i cannot select any channel.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Did you check your phone model details in "Extras and Info"? Is it displaying "Lumia 925" or the one to which you've set, I assume you must have set it to "Lumia 830"?

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




sabwp said:


> Could I get some clarification on a few aspects of the process?
> 1.	After upgrading, will a hard reset (to restore backup) return the registry values to their original settings?
> 2.	If so, is the whole process of going back to 8.1 necessary for further updates? It seems that some folks mention changing the registry values again, but I don't see how if WPInternals doesn't support the latest build.
> 3.	If restoring backup data is desired, is it best to do that while on the latest supported build (so that the registry values can be changed) and then continue the updating process?

Click to collapse



Yes, hard reset will change it back to its original registry values. After hard reset you can change the registry values by installing "Interop Unlock Tool" in Windows 10 Mobile you can search for the tool in this forum or you can use any search engine to search for it, so no need for "WP Internals". If you still want to go back to Windows Phone 8.1 you can use "Windows Device Recovery Tool".


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Feb 21, 2017)

what registry values are the most compatible for the 2GB ram Nokia 1020?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 24, 2017)

greenpurplishpumpkin said:


> experiencing the same

Click to collapse



when you load hive and select system file, name it for example 925 or something else... dont use "system" as name


----------



## dudeluv (Feb 28, 2017)

*AT&T Nokia Lumia 635 with 512 Ram*

I have a AT&T Nokia Lumia 635 with 512 Ram, I think I gave up last year at build 10.0.103.XXXX trying all different registry hacks, anyways, I ran across this thread and started reading, found sronweb  post here,
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68283170&postcount=116

Took out my sim card
Changed the registry to
PhoneHardwareVariant – RM-1027
PhoneManufacturer – NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-1027_1007
PhoneMobileOperatorName – 000-HK
PhoneModelName – Lumia 636
PhoneSOCVersion – 8926

Hard Reset, Loaded back up, once it booted into windows, I went straight too *Enable Developer Mode*, then turned on *Wi-Fi*, Went into *settings/Update*, clicked on update, downloaded the update,  30 minutes later, Booted into Windows 10.0.14393.693 :good:


----------



## Drag0g0 (Mar 2, 2017)

I did all what have to be done in page 1, all went well, phone show its 830 lumia (i have 925) but it wont start download update, it wont show any update avaible, what can be problem?

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

I did all what need to be done in page1, all went well my phone show 830 lumia ( i have 925) but it wont show any updates and wont update.

What can be problem here?


----------



## ikafi (Mar 4, 2017)

*Thanks. Everything works except Bluetooth.*

Hello
Thank you very much for this guide. I successfully upgraded my T-mobile Lumia 925 to the latest Windows build.

Everything works. The apps are great. However, I noticed that the Bluetooth is not working. In the system setting, the status toggle button to start Bluetooth is disabled and cant be toggled.

Is there any way I can fix Bluetooth on my phone. Please note that before upgrading it used to work fine. Thank you very much.


----------



## almossadra (Mar 7, 2017)

ikafi said:


> Hello
> Thank you very much for this guide. I successfully upgraded my T-mobile Lumia 925 to the latest Windows build.
> 
> Everything works. The apps are great. However, I noticed that the Bluetooth is not working. In the system setting, the status toggle button to start Bluetooth is disabled and cant be toggled.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454/page12


----------



## almossadra (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,
Excellent tuto, i have spoofed a Lumia 830 on my Lumia 1020. 
Thanks to Stealing_heart for this tuto and a special thanks to DilanChd whose help and patience have been very useful and valuable.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 8, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## PavilionDV (Mar 9, 2017)

almossadra said:


> Hi,
> Excellent tuto, i have spoofed a Lumia 830 on my Lumia 1020.
> Thanks to Stealing_heart for this tuto and a special thanks to DilanChd whose help and patience have been very useful and valuable.

Click to collapse



I am using Lumia 930 info on my Lumia 1020
Lumia 930 seems to be closer to 1020 by  features .


----------



## almossadra (Mar 9, 2017)

PavilionDV said:


> I am using Lumia 930 info on my Lumia 1020
> Lumia 930 seems to be closer to 1020 by  features .

Click to collapse



Thank you for this tip i will try it.
With 930 infos you can get WM10 without insider app?


----------



## PavilionDV (Mar 10, 2017)

almossadra said:


> Thank you for this tip i will try it.
> With 930 infos you can get WM10 without insider app?

Click to collapse



I didn”t try without insider app. 
Why ? Can”t get it ?


----------



## almossadra (Mar 10, 2017)

PavilionDV said:


> I didn”t try without insider app.
> Why ? Can”t get it ?

Click to collapse



I prefer get WM10 with Upgrade Advisor it seems more stable than the insider wm10.


----------



## shivaji namburu (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't understand the process that you have mentioned.pls give a detailed information step by step and also providing links for required files.if possible pls make a video on this installing w10 on lumia 925.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Mar 16, 2017)

shivaji namburu said:


> I can't understand the process that you have mentioned.pls give a detailed information step by step and also providing links for required files.if possible pls make a video on this installing w10 on lumia 925.

Click to collapse



If you want further help, then we can have one on one at skype. Give me your ID and I'll get in touch with you. For making video whenever I'll be bricking my phone and will repeat the procedure at that time I'll create a video cause its a lengthy process.


----------



## Solo322 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi everyone, i just fixed 8007000d error on my lumia 925: i also changed registry keys for firmware code (02040.00005.14372.54001) and os code (8.10.14157.200) and my phone started install of win 10. I hope it will help you.  This codes i found on lumiafirmware for lumia 830

But now i have got another problem - bluetooth isn't working at all (phone think that it isn't connected). Maybe it's because I changed firmware code? Requesting some solutions for this

P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## dxdy (Apr 1, 2017)

Solo322 said:


> Hi everyone, i just fixed 8007000d error on my lumia 925: i also changed registry keys for firmware code (02040.00005.14372.54001) and os code (8.10.14157.200) and my phone started install of win 10. I hope it will help you.  This codes i found on lumiafirmware for lumia 830
> 
> But now i have got another problem - bluetooth isn't working at all (phone think that it isn't connected). Maybe it's because I changed firmware code? Requesting some solutions for this
> 
> P.S. sorry for my english

Click to collapse



you doing wrong, you dont change firmware codes!!!! firmware operate with phone hardware and now yoo have problem... you must change device info in registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - SYSTEM - Platform - DeviceTargetingInfo
you change these keys:
PhoneManufacturer
PhoneManufacturerModelName
PhoneModelName
PhoneHardwareVariant

for example use:
for single SIM
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1037
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-984

or dual SIM
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1077_1018
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1077

with WDRT flash W8.1 back to phone (if need upgrade to 8.1 Denim) and start from beginning...


----------



## b34r15h (Apr 1, 2017)

*Please help...*

I recently followed the instructions in the first post while trying to update a Lumia 820 to W10m.

Everything appears to have gone well, however when I open Windows Insider it says there are no builds available.

I don't know where to go from here, could somebody please advise?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 1, 2017)

b34r15h said:


> I recently followed the instructions in the first post while trying to update a Lumia 820 to W10m.
> 
> Everything appears to have gone well, however when I open Windows Insider it says there are no builds available.
> 
> I don't know where to go from here, could somebody please advise?

Click to collapse



step 13. is old (and wrong) dont use insider, instead, use Upgrade Advisor app for official update

steps:
- unlock bootloader with WP Internals 1.2
- enable root access im WP Internals and change device info in registry 
- with Upgrade Advisor app (original app from Store) search for W10M update
- after upgrade to build 10586, upgrade to AU and that all...


----------



## b34r15h (Apr 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> step 13. is old (and wrong) dont use insider, instead, use Upgrade Advisor app for official update
> 
> steps:
> - unlock bootloader with WP Internals 1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your assistance, however I am still getting stuck.

Once the Upgrade Advisor has finished checking it tells me there is no update available.

I spoofed the registry device information as follows:

PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-984_1006
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984
PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA 

Is that correct?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 1, 2017)

info is OK

you can try also
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1037
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant. = RM-984

or

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1038
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1038_1054
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-33
PhoneModelName : Lumia 735


----------



## b34r15h (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks again for your assistance.

I followed the process again using the details you listed for the Lumia 735.

This time Upgrade Advisor is saying there *is* a W10m upgrade available and directs me to use Settings > Phone Update to install it.

However, when Phone Update checks for updates it reports that my phone is already up-to-date.

I'm confused - can you help a little more?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 1, 2017)

b34r15h said:


> This time Upgrade Advisor is saying there *is* a W10m upgrade available and directs me to use Settings > Phone Update to install it.

Click to collapse



yes that right. but i never have problems after that step, download update always started automatically after checking with upgrade advisor... also i always flash phone with WDRT (and upgrade to 8.1 Denim if needed) before upgrade to W10M.


----------



## mohamedhassaneg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is that guide fit to /supported on Lumia 630


----------



## Solo322 (Apr 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you doing wrong, you dont change firmware codes!!!! firmware operate with phone hardware and now yoo have problem... you must change device info in registry:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - SYSTEM - Platform - DeviceTargetingInfo
> you change these keys:
> PhoneManufacturer
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i just tried make as you wrote here and at begining my phone told me what he cant update to win10m, BUT THEN i changed PhoneMobileOperatorName from my 000-ru to 000-GB for model RM-984_1037 and advisor got update but in settings phone is up to date

P.S. all of this a maked after flashing back stock w8.1 via wdrt
P.P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## Barzda (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a problem with lumia 925. After flashing to older firmware, because I was unable to find it on lumiafirmware.com (as mentioned in Step 5), I cannot log in to microsoft account, and get error 80070057. Any ideas? This newer happened before when I flashed different firmware.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 6, 2017)

Barzda said:


> I have a problem with lumia 925. After flashing to older firmware, because I was unable to find it on lumiafirmware.com (as mentioned in Step 5), I cannot log in to microsoft account, and get error 80070057. Any ideas? This newer happened before when I flashed different firmware.

Click to collapse



yesterday login to MS account with lumia 920 was fine and worked... today one my friend have problems with login to WP8 lumia 830... maybe is temporally problem...


----------



## dxdy (Apr 6, 2017)

Barzda said:


> I have a problem with lumia 925. After flashing to older firmware, because I was unable to find it on lumiafirmware.com (as mentioned in Step 5), I cannot log in to microsoft account, and get error 80070057. Any ideas? This newer happened before when I flashed different firmware.

Click to collapse



simple fix. tested 

download
http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...f12?downloadname=Upgrade-Advisor-2.4.1.0.appx

copy appx file to phone, install file and voila.. you can install W10M....

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

who want upgrade old Lumias to Creators Update here few ID's from devices in my country, upgraded L920 to CU with ID for 650



> Lumia 550
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1127
> PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
> PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1127_15206
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## modaifallah (Apr 7, 2017)

tzaq93 said:


> It worked on Lumia 720. Thank you very much! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> When i edited the registry i used this values:
> a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a savior man! I was stuck on Win8.1 on lumia 720


----------



## b34r15h (Apr 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> yes that right. but i never have problems after that step, download update always started automatically after checking with upgrade advisor... also i always flash phone with WDRT (and upgrade to 8.1 Denim if needed) before upgrade to W10M.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much  dxdy!

I had been flashing an ffu I got from http://www.lumiafirmware.com, rather than the WDRT one.

I followed your advise above, again using the details you listed for the Lumia 735 and the WDRT ffu and it works!

Also, this time in order to facilitate the easier changing of registry keys if the spoof hadn't worked it did not re-lock the boot loader, I don't know if that made a difference.

My Lumia 820 it now running W10m Anniversary update! It's a *tiny* bit laggy in places but is much better than missing out on the apps now being pulled from the WP8.1 store.


----------



## Barzda (Apr 7, 2017)

Is there a way to force phone update to denim firmware? I'm still stuck at cyan(1424.0005). Manually checking for update, says it's up to date.
I used these on L925.
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1037
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-984

The weird thing is that yesterday, when I had a account connection error, it updated to latest denim if I'm not mistaken. But, trying to fix the connection issue, I restored original firmware, so ended up with original registry.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 7, 2017)

Barzda said:


> Is there a way to force phone update to denim firmware? I'm still stuck at cyan(1424.0005). Manually checking for update, says it's up to date.
> I used these on L925.
> PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1037
> ...

Click to collapse



wait... you changed registry to 830 and want update to Denim? revert back to 925 (hard reset) and try now... after you update to Denim, change registry to 830 (if you want AU) or 550/650/950 if you want CU. install Upgrade Advisor from store or from link in my post (few posts ago) and upgrade to W10M...


----------



## Barzda (Apr 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> wait... you changed registry to 830 and want update to Denim? revert back to 925 (hard reset) and try now... after you update to Denim, change registry to 830 (if you want AU) or 550/650/950 if you want CU. install Upgrade Advisor from store or from link in my post (few posts ago) and upgrade to W10M...

Click to collapse



will I be able to unlock bootloader if the .ffu version on the pc is older than the updated firmware on the phone?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 7, 2017)

Barzda said:


> will I be able to unlock bootloader if the .ffu version on the pc is older than the updated firmware on the phone?

Click to collapse



yes.

but if you not sure, you can unlock before upgrade to Denim and change registry after upgrade...

if not clear here is steps:
1. hard reset (if needed)
2. bootloader unlock
3. upgrade to Denim
4. change registry
5. upgrade to W10M


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Lumia 925 Firmware*

Hey guys! I can't really find any Lumia 925 firmware on Lumia Firmware. In the folder mentioned on the post neither. Can someone help me? I tried to make a hard reset on my phone using the Recovery Tool so I could use the temp files on my PC, but the tool doesn't recognize my phone (checking phone specs forever  ). Don't know what's happening. 
I know it's been a while since the thread was opened, but... hahahaha.
Anyway, waiting for someone to help me over here, xoxo.


----------



## Barzda (Apr 19, 2017)

luangabriel1122 said:


> Hey guys! I can't really find any Lumia 925 firmware on Lumia Firmware. In the folder mentioned on the post neither. Can someone help me? I tried to make a hard reset on my phone using the Recovery Tool so I could use the temp files on my PC, but the tool doesn't recognize my phone (checking phone specs forever  ). Don't know what's happening.
> I know it's been a while since the thread was opened, but... hahahaha.
> Anyway, waiting for someone to help me over here, xoxo.

Click to collapse



check your product code. it's on the sim card tray. enter the code in lumiafirmware site, and you should find.


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Apr 19, 2017)

luangabriel1122 said:


> Hey guys! I can't really find any Lumia 925 firmware on Lumia Firmware. In the folder mentioned on the post neither. Can someone help me? I tried to make a hard reset on my phone using the Recovery Tool so I could use the temp files on my PC, but the tool doesn't recognize my phone (checking phone specs forever  ). Don't know what's happening.
> I know it's been a while since the thread was opened, but... hahahaha.
> Anyway, waiting for someone to help me over here, xoxo.

Click to collapse


*1.find your phone product code (RM-XXX)
2.and go to lumiafirmware.com and download firmware
3.check this  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453 *


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 19, 2017)

Gokul Rajan said:


> *1.find your phone product code (RM-XXX)
> 2.and go to lumiafirmware.com and download firmware
> 3.check this  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453 *

Click to collapse



Hey! @Gokul Rajan, I tried LumiaFirmware.com, the Lumia is RM-892. I found it, but the firmware was unavailable ("This link has already expired. Reload the page.", something like this). I wonder if I can get it somewhere else...


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

luangabriel1122 said:


> Hey! @Gokul Rajan, I tried LumiaFirmware.com, the Lumia is RM-892. I found it, but the firmware was unavailable ("This link has already expired. Reload the page.", something like this). I wonder if I can get it somewhere else...

Click to collapse



which product code?


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> which product code?

Click to collapse



It's marked on Lumia Firmware as "*059V013 *- RM-892 VAR LTA BR CV MANAUS WHITE"


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

just tested, download working fine

http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/059V013

reload page and links is again available


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> just tested, download working fine
> 
> http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/059V013
> 
> reload page and links is again available

Click to collapse



Oh, I've tried a thousand times a few days ago and links we're not working. They're great now, thanks for the help!
I'll proceed with the steps on the thread and leave my feedback and impressions here on this article.

Thank you again! <3


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> just tested, download working fine
> 
> http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/059V013
> 
> reload page and links is again available

Click to collapse



Hey there! The update went fine (actually my phone bricked at first, but when I tried again it all went fine). But, I used the info on the post and the phone is still at Anniversary. I wanted to go Creators :c. Any idea wich info I could add to go to the latest? I think Lumia 650 would be fine but I can't find the exact info, I even tried to put the info on LumiaFirmware but there are still things missing. 

Oh, and Windows 10 is running very well here! Battery is a thing but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 20, 2017)

luangabriel1122 said:


> Hey there! The update went fine (actually my phone bricked at first, but when I tried again it all went fine). But, I used the info on the post and the phone is still at Anniversary. I wanted to go Creators :c. Any idea wich info I could add to go to the latest? I think Lumia 650 would be fine but I can't find the exact info, I even tried to put the info on LumiaFirmware but there are still things missing.
> 
> Oh, and Windows 10 is running very well here! Battery is a thing but nothing extraordinary.

Click to collapse




here all info for supported devices from my country

Lumia 550
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1127
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1127_15206
PhoneModelName : Lumia 550

Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 


Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM


Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL

Lumia 950 XL DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM

in case if needed
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-33


----------



## luangabriel1122 (Apr 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> here all info for supported devices from my country
> 
> Lumia 550
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1127
> ...

Click to collapse



Thaaaaanks dude! Any idea if I have to hard reset the phone? I changed the reg info again and I keep receiving "your phone is updated". Sorry for the constant questions :x


----------



## dxdy (Apr 21, 2017)

luangabriel1122 said:


> Thaaaaanks dude! Any idea if I have to hard reset the phone? I changed the reg info again and I keep receiving "your phone is updated". Sorry for the constant questions :x

Click to collapse





Not necessary, check current OS build in settings - system - about - more info. For now CU not available yet officially (come next week). If you want now enable insader slow or fast


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 27, 2017)

Just wanted to thank you for this post.  I am now upgrading my Lumia 1020 to Windows Mobile 10, and it's going smooth as silk thanks to your post.  

I've completed the upgrade, and I don't know why so many people had negative feedback for running Windows Mobile 10 on a Lumia 1020.  It runs flawlessly, for me.

The only question I have, is: *Is there any disadvantage to leaving the Registry settings as one of the Windows Mobile 10 supported phones? *I've switched it back to RM-877, etc, but that would mean I don't get any future updates, as opposed to leaving it as the 950XL.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 27, 2017)

join Insider and set as Release Preview, here you'll get updates for RS2 on unsupported phones.


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks! That's great news. Sorry for the dumb question, but I don't see the Windows Insider option under Update & Security. Does that mean I don't have the latest Windows 10 Mobile RS2? Where can I see the Windows build number?

*Edit: *I think I found it, under Settings / System / About / More Info. My current *OS build: 10.0.10586.107*.  I'm guessing I should change the registry settings back to the 950 and see if I can get a few more updates on the Fast Ring.

*Edit 2:* Thank you, *MagicAndre1981*!  14393 is installing now, and I'm guessing I will eventually get to 15063, and then switch back to the Release Preview ring.


----------



## dexy6 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I have managed to update build 10.0.10586.107 to my Lumia 925 using Lumia 830 data, but after I upgrade to build 10.0.14393.1066 I loose Glance. And after that update I do not receive any other that would potentially recover Glance functionality. Can I do something about it?


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

dexy6 said:


> Hi guys, I have managed to update build 10.0.10586.107 to my Lumia 925 using Lumia 830 data, but after I upgrade to build 10.0.14393.1066 I loose Glance. And after that update I do not receive any other that would potentially recover Glance functionality. Can I do something about it?

Click to collapse



The first post in this other thread has a link for fixing Glance.  Note: I haven't made it there, yet, but will try it once I'm all updated on my Lumia 1020.  Specifically step #7. Quoting from the other thread:



ssmb212 said:


> Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.
> 
> For other users with 1020 those are all the steps i did
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shaunydub (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone have latest builds running on L920?
Wondering how it is and if it is worth doing.


----------



## yiafar (May 4, 2017)

*"error: path for loaders is mandatory"...*

I get the message "error: path for loaders is mandatory"...

I had a wrong hex file. I tried with the right hex and now I see this message "error: path for loaders is mandatory"

What should I do? (nokia lumia 925)


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

shaunydub said:


> Does anyone have latest builds running on L920?
> Wondering how it is and if it is worth doing.

Click to collapse



working fine, not spectacular but still working good, upgraded few 920 and 925 (unlocked bootloader with WP Internals, changed registry to Lumia 640, updated officially to 10.0.15063.251, made hard reset after upgrade to rid off bug with BT, fixed Glance and increase virtual memory) and thats all...

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




yiafar said:


> I get the message "error: path for loaders is mandatory"...
> 
> I had a wrong hex file. I tried with the right hex and now I see this message "error: path for loaders is mandatory"
> 
> What should I do? (nokia lumia 925)

Click to collapse



1. reflash device with WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool)

2. download right FFU and hex file from lumiafirmware.com depend to device Product Code (059xxxx). if you used WDRT, then you already have FFU file here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products

3. download Engineering SBL3 from here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3735246&d=1462016551


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

@shaunydub

i notice one bug on 920 in bluetooth. BT is working and other devices connect to 920 without problem. but 920 cant add other BT devices. i will test updates with other ID's and insider to see in which way works better or not...


----------



## shaunydub (May 5, 2017)

Good to know, thanks.
My 920 is now a backup/2nd device I only use when travelling or turn on once every so often in case I have messages or anything on my old UK number so not a deal breaker for me.

I'll try and have a proper read on how to do it in the next few days


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

yesterday i spend whole day to test many things and updates with different ID's to CU but always got problem with BT on Lumia 920. BT works and other devices see and connect to 920 without problem, but 920cant see and show this error in screenshot...


----------



## yiafar (May 6, 2017)

1. reflash device with WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool)

2. download right FFU and hex file from lumiafirmware.com depend to device Product Code (059xxxx). if you used WDRT, then you already have FFU file here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products

3. download Engineering SBL3 from here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3735246&d=1462016551[/QUOTE]

Thanks! That worked and I was able to use again Windows Phone Internals!
But... I made all the procedure, and there is not any update for me according to Upgrade Advisor(!!!)
How many time should I wait?

PS
Going to http://lumiafirmware.com, I discovered that for my phone (Lumia 925 RM-892) the *Last Firmware: 3051.50009.1424.0004
* into the webpage is older than mine into phone!!! (brand/model    Nokia Lumia RM-892_........
Operating mode   Normal (Windows Phone OS)
Product code     059T....
Operator         000-HU
Firmware version   3051.500009.1451.1007). 
Does it affect the procedure?


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

@yiafar
Denim software must be on phone
on lumiafirmware or WDRT install older version of 8.1, you need OTA upgrade to Denim (also update in store extras&info to see Denim in info)
after that you use WP Internals and change ID
and last step is Upgrade Advisor


----------



## yiafar (May 6, 2017)

dxdy said:


> @yiafar
> Denim software must be on phone
> on lumiafirmware or WDRT install older version of 8.1, you need OTA upgrade to Denim (also update in store extras&info to see Denim in info)
> after that you use WP Internals and change ID
> and last step is Upgrade Advisor

Click to collapse




Thanks dxdy for your time! 
Yes I have Denim software. 
Is there any chance that  the details of Lumia 830 aren't correct for my phone???

 Can I use the details you gave (Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950)???

What do you mean by: in case if needed
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-33 ???


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

no, you cant use 950 because 950 dont have 8.1 version for upgrade to 10

try use this

Lumia 640
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1072

or
Lumia 735
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1038
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1038_1054
PhoneModelName : Lumia 735

for
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-33

is not important during ugrade from 8.1, is important if you want upgrade to CU, you must change to 000-HU, 000-HR because CU not yet available for all operators/CV


----------



## yiafar (May 7, 2017)

*Step 5- For Lumia 925 you have to select FFU file from C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\<Your Device Revision>\ Remember to select FFU file of the same version as of the version installed on your phone. If you have an FFU that is of older version than please flash it first with the FFU then proceed.*

Going to C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\    I see FFU with this name: RM892_3051.50009.1424.0004_RETAIL_eu_hungary_411_04_444591_prd_signed

My phone has Firmware version 3051.500009.1451.1007 (a newer one!)
Can I proceed?


----------



## dxdy (May 7, 2017)

yiafar said:


> Going to C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\    I see FFU with this name: RM892_3051.50009.1424.0004_RETAIL_eu_hungary_411_04_444591_prd_signed
> 
> My phone has Firmware version 3051.500009.1451.1007 (a newer one!)
> Can I proceed?

Click to collapse



yes. phone must have newer version (Denim upgrade) witch not available as FFU, but no problem to select lover version FFU


----------



## PavilionDV (May 7, 2017)

Can anyone give me Lumia Camera for Cyan xap file ?
I searched whole internet and could not find a proper one


----------



## yiafar (May 8, 2017)

*a question*

Just a silly question because I tried everything and something I do wrong....

When I have to change ID and I see:
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-892_eu_hungary_411

What must I do?
1. PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044 
or
2. PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044 _eu_hungary_411

Which of two is the right one? 1 or 2?
thanks....


----------



## PavilionDV (May 8, 2017)

yiafar said:


> just a silly question because i tried everything and something i do wrong....
> 
> When i have to change id and i see:
> Phonemanufacturermodelname = rm-892_eu_hungary_411
> ...

Click to collapse




Manufacturer name: RM-1072_1044


----------



## dxdy (May 8, 2017)

yiafar said:


> Just a silly question because I tried everything and something I do wrong....
> 
> When I have to change ID and I see:
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-892_eu_hungary_411
> ...

Click to collapse



my advice is: dont go to CU... use Lumia 735 ID instead and upgrade to 10.0.14393.1066.
CU not work good on x20 devices and few bugs are annoying ... 

Lumia 735
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1038
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1038_1054
PhoneModelName : Lumia 735


----------



## uiqjirka (May 9, 2017)

Delete please..


----------



## yiafar (May 19, 2017)

After upgrade to 10.0.14393.1066, glance screen disappeared! 
And when it installed, it doesn't work because "not supported from the device" (nokia 925). Not hard reset helped. Any solution?

P.S. I am in 10.0.10586.107 with Nokia 925 and the phone functions quite well after two weeks! No one serious problem.


----------



## dxdy (May 19, 2017)

yiafar said:


> After upgrade to 10.0.14393.1066, glance screen disappeared!
> And when it installed, it doesn't work because "not supported from the device" (nokia 925). Not hard reset helped. Any solution?
> 
> P.S. I am in 10.0.10586.107 with Nokia 925 and the phone functions quite well after two weeks! No one serious problem.

Click to collapse



you need copy glance files and apply registry fix... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571

another tut
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...e/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144

and my simple tutorial to restore glance with Interop Tools
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## GanJiMan (May 20, 2017)

Hi
I have Nokia 1020 64gb yellow from Telefonica. I checked on lumiafirmware and there is not firmware for the exact same device model - 059T2Z1. The closest I can see is 059T1Z9. Do you think it is safe to flash with that device's ROM?


----------



## jesuslg123 (May 20, 2017)

I have a Lumia 925, I have followed the full tutorial from clean flash. Now I have an update available, when its donwload it is try to prepare and fail with error "The update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (8007000d)". How can I fix it? Please help!

EDIT: I forgot disable root access, now seems to be working fine.


----------



## dxdy (May 20, 2017)

GanJiMan said:


> Hi
> I have Nokia 1020 64gb yellow from Telefonica. I checked on lumiafirmware and there is not firmware for the exact same device model - 059T2Z1. The closest I can see is 059T1Z9. Do you think it is safe to flash with that device's ROM?

Click to collapse



just use other for similar firmware Lumia 925


----------



## Andipad (May 23, 2017)

*WP Internals 1.2 will not run on any of my Win 10 machines *

Darn, now WP Internals 1.2 will not run on any of my Win 10 machines (all updated to 14393.1198). I believe that the last time I used it in the main PC was back in Feb. 2017. But it now appears to have been rendered useless by later Win 10 updates. None of the compatibility levels work, neither Win 8 nor Win 7. In fact, Windows Defender flagged it as malware in one of the PCs!

The problems is that I reverted the L1020 to Win 8.1 to figure out what was causing Bluetooth to malfunction (which it kept doing in 8.1:crying. I fully expected to reinstall Win 10 right after but now I can't.

Any ideas will be mighty welcome and appreciated.


----------



## dxdy (May 23, 2017)

Andipad said:


> Darn, now WP Internals 1.2 will not run on any of my Win 10 machines (all updated to 14393.1198). I believe that the last time I used it in the main PC was back in Feb. 2017. But it now appears to have been rendered useless by later Win 10 updates. None of the compatibility levels work, neither Win 8 nor Win 7. In fact, Windows Defender flagged it as malware in one of the PCs!
> 
> The problems is that I reverted the L1020 to Win 8.1 to figure out what was causing Bluetooth to malfunction (which it kept doing in 8.1:crying. I fully expected to reinstall Win 10 right after but now I can't.
> 
> Any ideas will be mighty welcome and appreciated.

Click to collapse



WP internals works just fine. use 360 Total Security instead Defender... also you can set AV programs to ignore folders or exe files


----------



## 4870001837 (May 24, 2017)

dxdy said:


> @shaunydub
> 
> i notice one bug on 920 in bluetooth. BT is working and other devices connect to 920 without problem. but 920 cant add other BT devices. i will test updates with other ID's and insider to see in which way works better or not...

Click to collapse




Hi buddy,
I have same problem in my L820, but it may fix by a soft reset (if you do 10 soft reset, one of them may make BT work fine). if you find another way to fix it permanently, i will appreciate that if you share it here with others.
thanks


----------



## dxdy (May 24, 2017)

4870001837 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> 
> I have same problem in my L820, but it may fix by a soft reset (if you do 10 soft reset, one of them may make BT work fine). if you find another way to fix it permanently, i will appreciate that if you share it here with others.
> ...

Click to collapse





No. Soft reset wont help. I tried many things but nothing helps. Problems starts after hard reset on CU builds. For x20 devices is 2 solution: stay with AU builds or not use hard reset.


----------



## 4870001837 (May 24, 2017)

dxdy said:


> No. Soft reset wont help. I tried many things but nothing helps. Problems starts after hard reset on CU builds. For x20 devices is 2 solution: stay with AU builds or not use hard reset.

Click to collapse



sorry to ask, but CU and AU builds mean?
thanks


----------



## dxdy (May 24, 2017)

4870001837 said:


> sorry to ask, but CU and AU builds mean?
> thanks

Click to collapse



AU is Anniversary Update 10.0.14393.xxxx
CU is Creators Update 10.0.15063.xxx


----------



## Andipad (May 24, 2017)

*RE: WP Internals 1.2 will not run on any of my Win 10 machines *



dxdy said:


> WP internals works just fine. use 360 Total Security instead Defender... also you can set AV programs to ignore folders or exe files

Click to collapse



Many thanks! In preparation to run WDRT, I had actually disabled Webroot on the main PC, not realizing that Windows Defender had taken over as a result.  Disabling it took care of the issue.

(Went to 8.1...then returned to 10 (15215). The problems with BT remained even in 8.1. I'll add comment to your own post on BT separately.)


----------



## dxdy (May 24, 2017)

Andipad said:


> Many thanks! In preparation to run WDRT, I had actually disabled Webroot on the main PC, not realizing that Windows Defender had taken over as a result.  Disabling it took care of the issue.
> 
> (Went to 8.1...then returned to 10 (15215). The problems with BT remained even in 8.1. I'll add comment to your own post on BT separately.)

Click to collapse



stay with 10.0.14393.1198!!!!! dont go to 10.0.15063 or higher build!!!!

couple 920 and 925 works just fine (and BT also)... after fresh upgrade from 8.1 to 10.0.14393.1198 i always made hard reset!

my steps for upgrade x20 devices:
1. flash with WDRT to 8.1
2. update to 8.1 Denim
3. WP Internals, unlock bootloader, enable root access and change registry to Lumia 735
4. install Upgrade Advisor from Store and update to 10.0.10586.107
5. continue upgrade to 10.0.14393.1198
6. made hard reset
7. made fix for glance


----------



## blackpanther0 (May 24, 2017)

i've got a problem.

Installed w10m, everythings ok. But... the smartphone (lumia 925) doesn't connect trought the data connection. I add new apn but it remains deactived and it give me this error message:










basically it says that there is a problem, you try to restart the smartphone for resolve it or call the your ISP.

help me 

EDIT: solved. i forgot that in windows 10 mobile the apn are in different position, access point in old "extra" is obsolete.


----------



## Andipad (May 24, 2017)

*Further on the BT issue (Bluetooth) in (x20?) W10 builds*



dxdy said:


> No. Soft reset wont help. I tried many things but nothing helps. Problems starts after hard reset on CU builds. For x20 devices is 2 solution: stay with AU builds or not use hard reset.

Click to collapse



On your "not use hard reset" I found out the very same thing while diagnosing BT-issues, which even took me back to Win 8.1 briefly, yesterday. However, there's more.
- This is on [used] L1020 upgraded from 8.1 to Win 10 but never put into daily use, just camera duty.  BT had *never* been used all along until a couple of days ago when...
- ...upon deciding to try and make the L1020 a daily driver, I then upgraded the Win 10 install to the latest WI Fast builds (now at 15215). So, this is *CU* terrain. Most stuff worked but *BT* did not work easily, rather spotty if at all.  Worse, Nokia/Lumia Camera were not coming up, which was critical to me. So, I decided to do a hard reset.
- Hard reset got me the Nokia/Lumia Camera. Therefore, all I needed was to enable BT with the car. No dice, BT failed even worse.

Finally, I took the trip back to Win 8.1.  To my surprise, NOT EVEN THEN did BT come back!  Right after, I went to Win 10 *AU*, then further up into Redstone territory. NOTHING WORKED for BT. So, I figured perhaps I have hardware issues? Hmmm.

Ah, well, I can live without BT for a while. So, back to 15215 it was. This time *2 surprises*:
- The phone took up Nokia/Lumia Camera up just fine without a hard reset this time.
- Huh?! BT "appears" to work a little better, it accepted a keyboard...it was 3am by then. I'll test with the car later.

However, notice that this time I did not do the hard reset. Why? Intuition, I guess, but your input suggests I was lucky not to try it again. 

I am still intrigued, however, that going back to 8.1 brought no BT issues relief.  It does appear, like you suggest, that CU (after hard reset) really does break BT.  But would it break it _SO badly_ that 8.1 won't recover it?


----------



## Andipad (May 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> stay with 10.0.14393.1198!!!!! dont go to 10.0.15063 or higher build!!!!
> 
> couple 920 and 925 works just fine (and BT also)... after fresh upgrade from 8.1 to 10.0.14393.1198 i always made hard reset!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Well, there I go again. Impulsive stupidity made me go all the way to 15215 once more (except for repeating the hard reset this time)...but I have blocked further updates.  In my defense, nothing especially better happened while testing at 14393 yesterday, and not even close as far as recovering BT.  _However_, I did not try a hard reset while at it. Which is why I am bookmarking this reply of yours...knowing me, I'll be back to the start in no time. *Thanks for the list*! 

(Strangely, as of this moment, while in 15215, BT is working along with all else that counts in this L1020. I'll keep an eye for whatever I may encounter. If I could judge by this evening's tests, my only remaining "wanted feature" is that Nokia/Lumia Camera could recover stereo recording. Of course, Win 10 seems to have killed it for good.)


----------



## digudc (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, could you please let me know , if it's fine to install this build after may 2017
10.0.14393.1358 13 JUNE 2017
if so, can i continue with this build 10.0.14393.XXXXX ?,as it usual get curriculum update. 
Many Thanks

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




Andipad said:


> Well, there I go again. Impulsive stupidity made me go all the way to 15215 once more (except for repeating the hard reset this time)...but I have blocked further updates.  In my defense, nothing especially better happened while testing at 14393 yesterday, and not even close as far as recovering BT.  _However_, I did not try a hard reset while at it. Which is why I am bookmarking this reply of yours...knowing me, I'll be back to the start in no time. *Thanks for the list*!
> 
> (Strangely, as of this moment, while in 15215, BT is working along with all else that counts in this L1020. I'll keep an eye for whatever I may encounter. If I could judge by this evening's tests, my only remaining "wanted feature" is that Nokia/Lumia Camera could recover stereo recording. Of course, Win 10 seems to have killed it for good.)

Click to collapse



Hi, could you please let me know , if it's fine to install this build after may 2017
10.0.14393.1358 13 JUNE 2017
if so, can i continue with this build 10.0.14393.XXXXX ?,as it usual get curriculum update. 
Many Thanks


----------



## Andipad (Jun 28, 2017)

digudc said:


> Hi, could you please let me know , if it's fine to install this build after may 2017
> 10.0.14393.1358 13 JUNE 2017
> if so, can i continue with this build 10.0.14393.XXXXX ?,as it usual get curriculum update.
> Many Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Digudc,
If you include the model number and region, someone here may be in a good position to be of help with specifics. 

On a standard phone/country/build configuration, the default _latest upgraded version_ is typically the safest.  This is usually the one that you get via the phone's normal update function. However, if you are on Windows Insider you may get builds that are still in "beta",  but they do offer a very stable build under the "Slow" ring, or setting.  (For example, this was just release to the *PC* users of the "Slow" ring.)

If you are looking for specific gains (higher security, compatibility with an app,  a certain feature, etc.) then make sure that a higher build really includes these for your model.  Otherwise, stay with was is working.

Of course, this is advice from a dumb source .  I am a basically "lucky" and stupidly curious guy.   My phone is already on the latest "fast" ring version (Windows Insider build 15226) . It is a Lumia 1020, US-based, which was NOT supposed to be "upgraded" this far.   For now, it all is working as good as I can expect...but the next test build can easily undo some gains. Worse, it is a matter of time before I brick it.


----------



## gmorita (Jul 4, 2017)

*BT on L928*



Andipad said:


> Well, there I go again. Impulsive stupidity made me go all the way to 15215 once more (except for repeating the hard reset this time)...but I have blocked further updates.  In my defense, nothing especially better happened while testing at 14393 yesterday, and not even close as far as recovering BT.  _However_, I did not try a hard reset while at it. Which is why I am bookmarking this reply of yours...knowing me, I'll be back to the start in no time. *Thanks for the list*!
> 
> (Strangely, as of this moment, while in 15215, BT is working along with all else that counts in this L1020. I'll keep an eye for whatever I may encounter. If I could judge by this evening's tests, my only remaining "wanted feature" is that Nokia/Lumia Camera could recover stereo recording. Of course, Win 10 seems to have killed it for good.)

Click to collapse



I have two L928's upgraded to 15228.  BT works on one but not the other.  Strangely enough, the one with working BT also only has four (max) columns of small tiles.  My daily driver has six (max) tiles and non-working BT.  Any ideas how to six tiles on the one and working BT on the other?  I've spoofed the registry into thinking these are L950s

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## thrishulrockstar (Jul 18, 2017)

i am a nokia 1020 own'r need to update to windows 10 which is the quick and safe way


----------



## dxdy (Jul 18, 2017)

thrishulrockstar said:


> i am a nokia 1020 own'r need to update to windows 10 which is the quick and safe way

Click to collapse



every modification is risky...

you have two way:
- in this topic first post
or
- this https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

Stealing_heart said:


> Howdy Guys,
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary update is out!! Well there is good news and bad news as well. Good News- Windows 10 Anniversary update is awesome and its stability is also good it is available for all mobile as well as for PCs. Bad news is that now old lumia(925,920,820,1020) will not even be able to install threshold build that means no Windows 10 update when you downgrade to WP8.1.
> All the registry hack tools for WP8.1 require Memory card so folks running WP8.1 with no memory card are helpless but, but there is a way you can install Windows 10 Mobile. This process is tedious and requires lot of patience. Don't give up!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I was stuck at step 8. My phone is lumia 925. When i tried to enable root access.. its sjowing that rebooting to mass storagr mode.. but there is no progress.. its struck in the rebooting to mass storagr mode screen..

What to do?
Anyone please help


----------



## dxdy (Aug 5, 2017)

invrao said:


> I was stuck at step 8. My phone is lumia 925. When i tried to enable root access.. its sjowing that rebooting to mass storagr mode.. but there is no progress.. its struck in the rebooting to mass storagr mode screen..
> 
> What to do?
> Anyone please help

Click to collapse





Are you sure? Wpinternals always shows me error when use root access but phone booted to root without problem and can use registry and access to root files. Look did in file explorer ? show mainOS partition.


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Are you sure? Wpinternals always shows me error when use root access but phone booted to root without problem and can use registry and access to root files. Look did in file explorer ? show mainOS partition.

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

I didn't checked fileexplorer.. but.. i tried load hive... ...system file during "booting to mass storage" screen showing up in wpinternals.

Its prompting that system file is already in use by other program.. cant able to open system file. To change registry


----------



## dxdy (Aug 5, 2017)

you did unlocked bootloader? step 1-7?
after that boot phone and now try root access


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you did unlocked bootloader? step 1-7?
> after that boot phone and now try root access

Click to collapse



Yes. Its successful till step no 7.

On clicking unlock phone button in enabling root access.. its getting stuck in the screen " now booting to mass storage mode" and it remains black on phone


----------



## dxdy (Aug 5, 2017)

invrao said:


> Yes. Its successful till step no 7.
> 
> On clicking unlock phone button in enabling root access.. its getting stuck in the screen " now booting to mass storage mode" and it remains black on phone

Click to collapse



here is picture how is on my 920... 

maybe to try different USB port? if you use USB hub, remove it and connect phone direct to computer USB port....

if nothing help, unlock bootloader again. i know is already described in insturctions but try in this way:
1. use WDRT to flash phone
2. use phone update to check updates and install if any 8.1 update available
3. from lumiafirmware.com, for *your 925 device Product code* download FAST8960_CATWALK.hex file, and FFU file
4. download Engineering SBL3 for 925 https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3735246&d=1462016551
5, now with WP Internals unlock bootloader...


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> here is picture how is on my 920...
> 
> maybe to try different USB port? if you use USB hub, remove it and connect phone direct to computer USB port....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you

I'm not getting error. But its stuck on "booting to mass storage mode" screen

Meanwhile..  just now.. i tried iutools for updating phone.. and its successful. 

But unable to use indian keyboard. Using US english keyboard.

Trying to update the phone further to Redstone update.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 5, 2017)

invrao said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm not getting error. But its stuck on "booting to mass storage mode" screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my advice is to stay with CU, dont upgrade to CU... is work better and no BT bugs


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> my advice is to stay with CU, dont upgrade to CU... is work better and no BT bugs

Click to collapse



Thank you..

Current version is.: w10M  10586.1007

Is it good?

I didn't used much till now. But i found that 

1. Indian keyboard not working
2. Notification slide down panel not working.

That's why , i thought of updating. 

Please suggest

Thanks in advance


----------



## dxdy (Aug 5, 2017)

invrao said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Current version is.: w10M  10586.1007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10586 is 1. version of W10M
14393.1480 is latest AU (Anniversary update)
15063 is CU (creators update)

just change device ID in registry to any x30 device and update to AU....


----------



## invrao (Aug 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> 10586 is 1. version of W10M
> 14393.1480 is latest AU (Anniversary update)
> 15063 is CU (creators update)
> 
> just change device ID in registry to any x30 device and update to AU....

Click to collapse



Thank you..
I will try that tonight

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> 10586 is 1. version of W10M
> 14393.1480 is latest AU (Anniversary update)
> 15063 is CU (creators update)
> 
> just change device ID in registry to any x30 device and update to AU....

Click to collapse



Best method to change registry?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 5, 2017)

Vcreg or interop tools


----------



## dxdy (Aug 6, 2017)

or unlock bootloader on x20 devices


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for the tutorial. I successfully updated my Nokia 925 phone (RM-892) to Windows 10 AU 10.0.14393.448. 

This was necessary because Skype is no longer supported on Windows 8.1...

For some steps, the tutorial is outdated. I adopted the phone Lumia 735 (shown in this thread).  The registry hack was initially not obvious until I understood that my phone was mounted and I could see the OS, so I could open the phone windows directory in Regedit. Initially, BT was disabled. But after many soft resets (because the phone does not restart normally), BT came back. Glance screen does not work but I don't use it anyway. The phone is mostly responsive, but windows store can be a bit slow to load. Battery life seems OK. Does drain quickly when using the phone constantly. I think I can get maybe 24 hours from one charge when using the phone normally.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 9, 2017)

Terex83 said:


> Thank you for the tutorial. I successfully updated my Nokia 925 phone (RM-892) to Windows 10 AU 10.0.14393.448.
> 
> This was necessary because Skype is no longer supported on Windows 8.1...
> 
> For some steps, the tutorial is outdated. I adopted the phone Lumia 735 (shown in this thread).  The registry hack was initially not obvious until I understood that my phone was mounted and I could see the OS, so I could open the phone windows directory in Regedit. Initially, BT was disabled. But after many soft resets (because the phone does not restart normally), BT came back. Glance screen does not work but I don't use it anyway. The phone is mostly responsive, but windows store can be a bit slow to load. Battery life seems OK. Does drain quickly when using the phone constantly. I think I can get maybe 24 hours from one charge when using the phone normally.

Click to collapse



glance screen fix is available, also many things you can do to improve (increase virtual memory, uninstall old and not working system apps with interop tools)... dont forget to upgrade to latest AU with x30 lumia info because fixing bugs


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 11, 2017)

dxdy said:


> glance screen fix is available, also many things you can do to improve (increase virtual memory, uninstall old and not working system apps with interop tools)... dont forget to upgrade to latest AU with x30 lumia info because fixing bugs

Click to collapse



Thanks. I found a video on how to increase virtual memory to 1 GB. It works well. Not sure what you mean by removing system apps that don't work and the upgrade to the latest AU. The phone is telling me i have the latest version (?). Not sure how, but battery life has improved or I didn't know it well before. My discharge rate is 2.4% per hour. My actual battery capacity is 1900/2000 mWh.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 11, 2017)

Terex83 said:


> The phone is telling me i have the latest version (?).

Click to collapse



if you not changed phone ID then phone show you have latest version... you must change phone id if you want latest upgrade to AU or CU, but from my experience, AU is better

for glance fix, here my tut
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


for apps, you see which not works anymore, for example Nokia account, old call and message filtering app... 

also if any system settings apps missing, download Store Pusher app from store


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 11, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if you not changed phone ID then phone show you have latest version... you must change phone id if you want latest upgrade to AU or CU, but from my experience, AU is better
> 
> for glance fix, here my tut
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again mate. I followed your instructions to fix glance screen but the app in the store still says it's incompatible with my device, so i cannot download it. Is this expected?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 11, 2017)

Terex83 said:


> Thanks again mate. I followed your instructions to fix glance screen but the app in the store still says it's incompatible with my device, so i cannot download it. Is this expected?

Click to collapse



which OS build you have now?
10.0.10586.xxx (first version of W10M)
10.0.14393.1xxx (AU version)
10.0.15063.xxx (CU version)

if you have 10586, use registry browser (editor) to change phone ID
browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
and change this values to Lumia 735:
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1038
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1038_1054
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-33
PhoneModelName : Lumia 735

now you can update to AU


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 12, 2017)

My Nokia 925 is currently reporting this information:

Nokia Lumia 735
Version 1607
OS build: 10.0.14393.448
Firmware rev. number: 3051.50009.1424.0004
Core build ID 3051.50009.1424.10362
Manufacturer Name: RM-1038_1054
Mobile Operator 000-HU
App version: 3.15.4.28

EDIT: In settings, Windows Insider programme, I am on the Release Preview insider level.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 12, 2017)

no need for Insider... turn off insider. you are on old AU build... let phone use official updates... if not update, check registry values...


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 12, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no need for Insider... turn off insider. you are on old AU build... let phone use official updates... if not update, check registry values...

Click to collapse



Yup, that did the trick! Great. Updating now.

EDIT: Sigh.... the update to the latest AU wont work. Im getting an error 0x800703f9. Maybe importing those registry tweaks to get glance screen working messed it up? Maybe I will do a hard reset eventually.

EDIT: Ok. Hard reset required me to change phone in registry again but it was easy with Win10 already installed. The update to the latest AU worked 100%.


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Lumia 920 restoring bootloader*

Hello! I succesfully upgraded my Lumia 920 to WM10.0.10586.36 (I followed this howto: https://forum.xda-developers.com/lum...ws-10-t3451644 ). After this I'd like to force the Creators update. Registry edit OK, the phone now seems to be Lumia 950, root access disabled but I´m not sure about restoring bootloader.
WPInternals says it can harm the phone when using updates with unlocked bootloader, is that true? Since I don´t know which bootloader to use for restoring it (my StockROM that I used for unlocking or the loader which came with the WM10.0.10586.36?) Do you have any idea? And which build is the best for 920?

Thank you﻿


----------



## dxdy (Aug 14, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Hello! I succesfully upgraded my Lumia 920 to WM10.0.10586.36 (I followed this howto: https://forum.xda-developers.com/lum...ws-10-t3451644 ). After this I'd like to force the Creators update. Registry edit OK, the phone now seems to be Lumia 950, root access disabled but I´m not sure about restoring bootloader.
> WPInternals says it can harm the phone when using updates with unlocked bootloader, is that true? Since I don´t know which bootloader to use for restoring it (my StockROM that I used for unlocking or the loader which came with the WM10.0.10586.36?) Do you have any idea? And which build is the best for 920?
> 
> Thank you﻿

Click to collapse



first at all, you dont need to use restore bootloader... is not true to unlocked bootload can cause harm. nobody complained about this yet. this warning is just "maybe is possible" warning...

Creators (CU) have some bugs on 920 if you made hard reset (BT not working but then you must wait next update to fix that). 

i like more anniversary update (x30 ID info in registry to update from 10586 to AU)... works fine and dont have bugs and problems after hard reset


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 14, 2017)

Seems to me the CU for windows phone is a waste of effort to update to.
https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-creators-update-review


----------



## dxdy (Aug 14, 2017)

Terex83 said:


> Seems to me the CU for windows phone is a waste of effort to update to.
> https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-creators-update-review

Click to collapse



yes AU is better for old devices, but CU working just fine on old unsupported devices if you know how to avoid bugs... btw that WC topic is 4 month old... since then 4. cumulative updates fixed few things


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 16, 2017)

dxdy said:


> first at all, you dont need to use restore bootloader... is not true to unlocked bootload can cause harm. nobody complained about this yet. this warning is just "maybe is possible" warning...
> 
> Creators (CU) have some bugs on 920 if you made hard reset (BT not working but then you must wait next update to fix that).
> 
> i like more anniversary update (x30 ID info in registry to update from 10586 to AU)... works fine and dont have bugs and problems after hard reset

Click to collapse



Ok thank you, so now I have 10.0.14393.1066 installed. Now how to disable auto update? I got a notification to restart the phone to install 10.0.15063.297 but I´m not sure if it is a good idea.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 16, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Ok thank you, so now I have 10.0.14393.1066 installed. Now how to disable auto update? I got a notification to restart the phone to install 10.0.15063.297 but I´m not sure if it is a good idea.

Click to collapse



depend did you want go to CU, or stay with AU builds
if you dont want upgrade to CU, you must do hard reset, and now set ID for Lumia x30 to stay with AU builds...


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 16, 2017)

dxdy said:


> depend did you want go to CU, or stay with AU builds
> if you dont want upgrade to CU, you must do hard reset, and now set ID for Lumia x30 to stay with AU builds...

Click to collapse



It depends what is better, I´ve never tried CU. I´m not experienced at all so I´m grateful for your recommendation.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 16, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> It depends what is better, I´ve never tried CU. I´m not experienced at all so I´m grateful for your recommendation.

Click to collapse



overall CU not that bad, but have few annoying bugs
also windows maps not work great, many roads and objects missing

my advice is to stay with AU builds, set phone to Lumia 735 for example 
do fix glance screen (if not already), increase virtual memory and remove unnecessary and not working old apps (old nokia account, old call and message filter...


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 16, 2017)

dxdy said:


> overall CU not that bad, but have few annoying bugs
> also windows maps not work great, many roads and objects missing
> 
> my advice is to stay with AU builds, set phone to Lumia 735 for example
> do fix glance screen (if not already), increase virtual memory and remove unnecessary and not working old apps (old nokia account, old call and message filter...

Click to collapse



OK thank you, I followed your instructions and now I have 10.0.14393.1593 (one update came after hard reset). But now I have a trouble with downloading the Czech keyboard. It says that the update was unable to download. Is there a possibility to fix it?


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi, good job installing the latest AU build. I too had some difficulty installing keyboards for different languages. I can't give a solution other than suggesting to try again later and do a soft restart (power button, volume down). I want to make a point as well because after installing the keyboard, the phone has to reboot to complete the installation. This is strange in my opinion unless, as it seems, system files are changed. For instance, my lock screen is in Dutch, maybe because of date/time zone settings. The calculator uses a comma as decimal point. But the phone language is English.


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 17, 2017)

Terex83 said:


> Hi, good job installing the latest AU build. I too had some difficulty installing keyboards for different languages. I can't give a solution other than suggesting to try again later and do a soft restart (power button, volume down). I want to make a point as well because after installing the keyboard, the phone has to reboot to complete the installation. This is strange in my opinion unless, as it seems, system files are changed. For instance, my lock screen is in Dutch, maybe because of date/time zone settings. The calculator uses a comma as decimal point. But the phone language is English.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately soft reset didn´t help. Still the same issue.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 17, 2017)

after hard reset did you set again to any x30 ID?

also you can try enable insider release preview and try download keyboard...

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

after hard reset did you set again to any x30 ID?

also you can try enable insider release preview and try download keyboard...


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 18, 2017)

dxdy said:


> after hard reset did you set again to any x30 ID?
> 
> also you can try enable insider release preview and try download keyboard...

Click to collapse



After hard reset the ID was set to 735. But I didn´t do hard reset after that update from 10.0.14393.1066 to 10.0.14393.1593. Is that a mistake? Joining Insider program didn´t help, still the same error. I also noticed that there is an issue with installing apps from internal storage. I chose developer mode but when I try to install Interop tools or its dependencies it only blinks and that´s all, no complete installation. :/ Do you have any idea how to improve it, the keyboard primarily?


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 19, 2017)

i'm back on xda. seemigly, until yesterday, everything is ok. Today, i was walking in Milan, the surprise: Maps doesn't work. nay, it works, but the roads not see... only the roads name it displays.

Any solution?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 19, 2017)

blackpanther0 said:


> i'm back on xda. seemigly, until yesterday, everything is ok. Today, i was walking in Milan, the surprise: Maps doesn't work. nay, it works, but the roads not see... only the roads name it displays.
> 
> Any solution?

Click to collapse



rollback to AU (use Lumia x30 ID)... CU have problems with maps

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




vlk56 said:


> After hard reset the ID was set to 735. But I didn´t do hard reset after that update from 10.0.14393.1066 to 10.0.14393.1593. Is that a mistake? Joining Insider program didn´t help, still the same error. I also noticed that there is an issue with installing apps from internal storage. I chose developer mode but when I try to install Interop tools or its dependencies it only blinks and that´s all, no complete installation. :/ Do you have any idea how to improve it, the keyboard primarily?

Click to collapse



dont know all working fine on my 920 and croatian language... 

my steps:
flash with WDRT
update to 8.1 denim
unlock bootloader with WP Internals
change registry to Lumia 735
officially update to W10M with upgrade advisor
update to latest AU build 14393
hard reset


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 21, 2017)

> dont know all working fine on my 920 and croatian language...
> 
> my steps:
> flash with WDRT
> ...

Click to collapse



Followed your steps but I still can´t install .appxbundle (Interop tool) from the storage. I don´t know how to enlarge virtual memory in registy now because the bootloader is not unlocked. I don´t know why and when it happened but the phone seems to be 920 again. Any suggestion? 

At least the Czech keyboard is working properly. But the phone is slow due to small virtual memory...


----------



## dxdy (Aug 21, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Followed your steps but I still can´t install .appxbundle (Interop tool) from the storage. I don´t know how to enlarge virtual memory in registy now because the bootloader is not unlocked. I don´t know why and when it happened but the phone seems to be 920 again. Any suggestion?
> 
> At least the Czech keyboard is working properly. But the phone is slow due to small virtual memory...

Click to collapse



unlocked bootloader not needed for interop tools. you need enable developer settings and device portal

which build now? if 10586 then you must use older interop tools
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68982441&postcount=284

if build 14393 or newer use this version
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607

glance fix if needed 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 21, 2017)

dxdy said:


> unlocked bootloader not needed for interop tools. you need enable developer settings and device portal
> 
> which build now? if 10586 then you must use older interop tools
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68982441&postcount=284
> ...

Click to collapse



Build 10.0.14393.1593. Downloaded to the phone storage but it just blinks after pressing Install button. Every single .appx file.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 21, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Build 10.0.14393.1593. Downloaded to the phone storage but it just blinks after pressing Install button. Every single .appx file.

Click to collapse



first install ARM dependencies. 

or install via device portal (also dependencies first), on PC enter phone WiFi IP address... or if you use edge on phone, enter 127.0.0.1


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 21, 2017)

dxdy said:


> first install ARM dependencies.
> 
> or install via device portal (also dependencies first), on PC enter phone WiFi IP address... or if you use edge on phone, enter 127.0.0.1

Click to collapse



Succesful via portal! But now "Write failed" message in Interop :/


----------



## dxdy (Aug 22, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Succesful via portal! But now "Write failed" message in Interop :/

Click to collapse



you made interop unlock? first use "Restore NDTKSvc", restart phone and do interop unlock


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you made interop unlock? first use "Restore NDTKSvc", restart phone and do interop unlock

Click to collapse



No, I managed to install Interop tools and its dependencies via the portal. But now when trying to edit the registry I get error.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 23, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> No, I managed to install Interop tools and its dependencies via the portal. But now when trying to edit the registry I get error.

Click to collapse



you need interop unlock. some keys can edit without interop unlock but system values not


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 23, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you need interop unlock. some keys can edit without interop unlock but system values not

Click to collapse



Is it this guide? I´m sorry, never heard about it. https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140


----------



## dxdy (Aug 23, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Is it this guide? I´m sorry, never heard about it. https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140

Click to collapse



no. this is only for new x50 series... for old x20 Interop tools is enough

just select Interop unlock in Interop Tools







first enable only "Restore NDTKSvc", wait 15 seconds, restart phone






run Interop tools again and now enable first two option in interop unlock







thats all... now you can change registry values


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 23, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no. this is only for new x50 series... for old x20 Interop tools is enough
> 
> just select Interop unlock in Interop Tools
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! Last question (I hope) - is there a way to install xap files from computer via the portal? It gives error, appx no problem.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 23, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> Thank you! Last question (I hope) - is there a way to install xap files from computer via the portal? It gives error, appx no problem.

Click to collapse



only way to install xaps is with SDK and deployer and xap files must be unlocked (patched). original encrypted files is impossible to deploy


https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968

also another tool for deploy XAP files (but dont forget to install SDK lite)
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2610524&d=1393831436


----------



## vlk56 (Aug 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> only way to install xaps is with SDK and deployer and xap files must be unlocked (patched). original encrypted files is impossible to deploy
> 
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968
> ...

Click to collapse



I´m asking because of app Lumia Camera. Is there a difference between Lumia and Windows Camera in photos quality please?


----------



## Terex83 (Aug 29, 2017)

vlk56 said:


> I´m asking because of app Lumia Camera. Is there a difference between Lumia and Windows Camera in photos quality please?

Click to collapse



No, i don't think so. None of the apps provide any discernible difference in quality - even Proshot (which is not free). However, the Windows Camera app is slow on my Nokia phone 925 with Win10 AU, so I use Camera360 Sight.


----------



## Antharro (Sep 10, 2017)

*Lumia 520 - No upgrade?*

Hello,

First off - thank you to everyone who's posted a edited a guide or who helps out. This place is amazing and has helped me with many devices over the years. I have an HP Touchpad running Nougat, an Amazon Fire HD with the Google Play Store up and running, and so much more.

This is the first time I've needed to ask for help! I have a Lumia 520 which runs 8.1 Denim absolutely fine. When W10 was available through the Insider app, I tried that but eventually rolled back to 8.1. Recently, I wanted to try it again, so looked on here, did the registry edit (went for a 950 XL), updated through the normal software update - a bit slow but no problem. Decided I want to try the process again so I could be a bit more confident in the process.

So I used the WDRT to get the phone back to factory, set it up as a new phone, updated all the outstanding apps from the store, updated to 8.1 Denim, installed the Upgrade Tool. Then unlocked the bootloader, did the registry edit. Upgrade Tool said not available for my device. Installed the Insider app (I know it doesn't work...)  but no luck there- "Server Error". I tried changing the details in the Registry to a Lumia 735, but nothing changed. Also tried another WDRT reset and repeated the process except for using a 735 from the outset.

I'd ideally like to go up to the Creators Update, just to see what it's like, so that's what I'm aiming for. This is not my daily use phone so it's not important to have everything perfectly functional.

My phone:
Nokia Lumia 520
3058.50000.1425.0006
RM-914_eu_euro1_327
000-GB
059S3T5

Any help would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Antharro (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone asking the same question as me (above), go here:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340

Job done.


----------



## joaosilvadesign20000 (Sep 29, 2017)

*Help-Me Pls*

Hello everyone, I did the process but in the middle of it the phone stopped and did not give more signal of life, I turned it off I turned on, with less volume and power and nothing, I do not know what to do anymore, the computer no longer recognizes it in any software. .

if you can someone help me


----------



## dxdy (Sep 29, 2017)

joaosilvadesign20000 said:


> Hello everyone, I did the process but in the middle of it the phone stopped and did not give more signal of life, I turned it off I turned on, with less volume and power and nothing, I do not know what to do anymore, the computer no longer recognizes it in any software. .
> 
> if you can someone help me

Click to collapse



possibly battery died... leave on charger at least one hour, start WDRT, connect phone, press volume minus and power, and if you lucky, you can restore phone...

if you dont have luck, there is one solution to restore bricked device
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592


----------



## 44JAX44 (Sep 30, 2017)

hello is this method still works ? I unlocked the bootloader enabled root access changed the values rebooted all working fine but when I check for updates there is no new updates and the upgrade advisor says my phone isnt compatible with windows 10 then I downloaded the insider app and chose 1 nothing happened but now phone gets stuck on checking for updates and still no option to upgrade to 10


----------



## shaunydub (Oct 4, 2017)

Did this on my European unlocked L920 yesterday...had to read and check the guide a few times to make sure I was doing it right but it worked first time.

Set it as L830 as per original instructions.
Had an auto-update last night.
Today installed insider and downloaded W10 fast ring preview.
Lots of app updates.
Finally finished and amazed how fast and stable it is.

Camera works, bluetooth works...and it reminded me how much I like WM compared to my now Android phone.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 5, 2017)

joaosilvadesign20000 said:


> Hello everyone, I did the process but in the middle of it the phone stopped and did not give more signal of life, I turned it off I turned on, with less volume and power and nothing, I do not know what to do anymore, the computer no longer recognizes it in any software. .
> 
> if you can someone help me

Click to collapse



The process is little bit trickier. Please download the Nokia Care suite. Download all the firmware files and place it in a folder as explained in this tutorial
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/how-to-flash-nokia-care-suite-5-t3044200

It should flash the device and it should work because WDRT and other tools fail because of the registry fails and it's always a good idea to restore the registry before using WDRT.

P.S instead of navifirm use http://lumiafirmware.com/


----------



## Stealing_heart (Oct 5, 2017)

shaunydub said:


> Did this on my European unlocked L920 yesterday...had to read and check the guide a few times to make sure I was doing it right but it worked first time.
> 
> Set it as L830 as per original instructions.
> Had an auto-update last night.
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything will work instead of maps and auto brightness


----------



## shaunydub (Oct 5, 2017)

Stealing_heart said:


> Everything will work instead of maps and auto brightness

Click to collapse



Those things are no problem to me, I did it on my backup phone just because I miss W10 on a phone and am curious how it is compared to when I sold my 950XL.

Just amazed how fast the L920 runs it and how stable it is so far.


----------



## rreehahs99 (Nov 10, 2017)

shaunydub ive got a lumia 920 aswell. for the emergency bootloader which version did u use im a noob at this and having a hard time following the steps


----------



## imnotlucky (Feb 14, 2018)

Noob Question..
I watch the unlocking bootloader at youtube.
In WPI resource flashing
in 1st selecting "FFU file"
2nd here im confused where can i download the "MPRG_HEX"?
3rd is fine i already get it

only in 2nd im having a problem
My device is Lumia 925.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 14, 2018)

imnotlucky said:


> Noob Question..
> I watch the unlocking bootloader at youtube.
> In WPI resource flashing
> in 1st selecting "FFU file"
> ...

Click to collapse




you need FAST8960_CATWALK.hex
download it from lumiafirmware.com for your model (product code)


----------



## imnotlucky (Feb 15, 2018)

dxdy said:


> you need FAST8960_CATWALK.hex
> download it from lumiafirmware.com for your model (product code)

Click to collapse



Thanks for that but i have another problem for that when i watch the video there is lot of hex file on the same folder"MPRG_HEX"


----------



## dxdy (Feb 15, 2018)

just use FAST8960_CATWALK.hex from lumia firmware.... i used on few lumia 920 and few 925 and worked fine....


----------



## digudc (Mar 26, 2018)

dxdy said:


> just use FAST8960_CATWALK.hex from lumia firmware.... i used on few lumia 920 and few 925 and worked fine....

Click to collapse



Could you please advise me, recently i have this build 10.0.14393.2068  in my L920 , now i receive update notification for 10.0.14393.2126. should i update this and up coming 10.0.14393.xxxxx builds ? Is it ok , definitely i won't be updating to Creators Update 10.0.15254.xxxxx, if it prompts me in future. Thank you...


----------



## dxdy (Mar 26, 2018)

digudc said:


> Could you please advise me, recently i have this build 10.0.14393.2068  in my L920 , now i receive update notification for 10.0.14393.2126. should i update this and up coming 10.0.14393.xxxxx builds ? Is it ok , definitely i won't be updating to Creators Update 10.0.15254.xxxxx, if it prompts me in future. Thank you...

Click to collapse



it's fine... AU (build 14393) still receive updates


----------



## digudc (Apr 25, 2018)

*reason of doing hard reset*



dxdy said:


> it's fine... AU (build 14393) still receive updates

Click to collapse



Could you please tell me reason of doing hard reset after fresh upgrade from 8.1 to 10.0.14393.xxxxx ?

Thank you ,


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2018)

few reason... to clean memory and fragmentation, and reset settings to new... you dont know which old settings remain and sometimes can make problems, battery drainage... and most important for new users in W10M: to learn settings structure in W10M...


----------



## digudc (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank a lot your help here..


----------



## Dandty (Jun 25, 2018)

*Please Help*

My 1020 bricked, I'd followed step one by one
then the winternals  not responding in 0% bootloader
Now the phone in Black Screen cant connect to PC


----------



## uiqjirka (Jun 25, 2018)

Recovery with WDRT or Nokia Care Suite.


----------



## Dandty (Jun 25, 2018)

*Cant recover*

i cant recover because its not connecting to PC


----------



## uiqjirka (Jun 25, 2018)

Dead mode always works.


----------



## NotAHacker12 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi need help here. while unlocking the bootloader i gave the paths to all the files required and clicked unlock, but then it starts processing and i get an error "parsing SBL1 failed". does any one know whats that about?


----------



## NotAHacker12 (Jul 22, 2018)

NotAHacker12 said:


> Hi need help here. while unlocking the bootloader i gave the paths to all the files required and clicked unlock, but then it starts processing and i get an error "parsing SBL1 failed". does any one know whats that about?

Click to collapse



Well i downloaded the correct .ffu file for my phone and it started the bootloader. however now the WPinternals app crashed with an unexpected error. now my phone doesnt even get detected by the PC or when i connect to a charger. it's completely dead. if anyone knows how to fix this please help me 

this is what was in the WP Internal logs:

2018-07-22 11:12:06.552: Start flashing in Qualcomm Emergency Flash mode
2018-07-22 11:12:06.552: Flashing unlocked bootloader...
2018-07-22 11:12:06.629: Partition opened.
2018-07-22 11:12:06.629: Flash MBR at 0x00000000
2018-07-22 11:12:06.641: Flash GPT at 0x00000200
2018-07-22 11:12:06.723: Flash EXT at 0x02176E00
2018-07-22 11:12:06.723: Qualcomm serial response: 0000000000
2018-07-22 11:12:06.723: Expected: 08006E1702
2018-07-22 11:12:06.826: Error: Exception was thrown.
2018-07-22 11:12:37.845: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-07-22 11:12:37.861: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-07-22 11:12:38.126: Found device on interface: 71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c
2018-07-22 11:12:38.126: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_05c6&pid_9008#5&2418183c&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-07-22 11:12:38.126: Connected device: Lumia
2018-07-22 11:12:38.126: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Flash 9008
2018-07-22 11:12:58.561: Lumia disconnected


----------



## benjamen50 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't flash or modify the bootloader on these phones. To unbrick from 9008 it requires a full image dump of a NAND (memory) chip from a identical phone and would need to be reprogrammed using a JTAG box so your pretty much SOL (There would be easier methods if there was better support for these phones but unfortunately there isn't).

This method is way more safer to do and does not make your device qualcomm 9008 bricked.

https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html

I'm running my Lumia 925 on OS 10.0.15254.490


----------



## NotAHacker12 (Jul 26, 2018)

benjamen50 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't flash or modify the bootloader on these phones. To unbrick from 9008 it requires a full image dump of a NAND (memory) chip from a identical phone and would need to be reprogrammed using a JTAG box so your pretty much SOL (There would be easier methods if there was better support for these phones but unfortunately there isn't).
> 
> This method is way more safer to do and does not make your device qualcomm 9008 bricked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. i ordered another board for my phone so i will try this in a few days. reading the comments there it seems like it's a pretty risk-free method. a question though. it says to flash the phone with another ROM if it's a carrier-branded phone. the board i ordered will most probably be a carrier branded one. will flashing another ROM of the same RM-XXX code be too risky? i'm pretty unlucky regarding these things so i don't want take too much risk  i'll live with the carrier boot screen if i am able to upgrade to W10 without flashing it.


----------



## ameanie (May 29, 2019)

Hi, I have a Lumia 1020 White ATT. 
I followed the steps and got through to the end, installing Windows Insider, but when I tap "Get preview builds" it prompts me with : 
"Server error:
 A connection error prevented us from downloading programs for you. Please check the date/time of your device and its network connection and try again."

I used the Lumia 930:
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-FR
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930

For my registry edits.. I have wifi setup and it's connected, that's how I downloaded Windows Insider. My device's date is correct. I don't have a SIM card so maybe that's affecting things? It won't let me proceed past this point, though. I go int about in Windows Insider, and it says a Ring is not set but it doesnt let me change to one there. I checked for System Updates and it says my phone is up to date.


Any help here?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 1, 2019)

Insider is dead since last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2019)

raghav9 9 said:


> I had successfully updated my Nokia lumia 1020

Click to collapse



How did you get past step 11? I have a nokia 1020 and i have no clue what to type :/


----------



## max_optimus (May 7, 2022)

Dandty said:


> *Please Help*
> 
> My 1020 bricked, I'd followed step one by one
> then the winternals  not responding in 0% bootloader
> Now the phone in Black Screen cant connect to PC

Click to collapse



had similar with my fault lumia 640 (strom break it during charging; tried reflash but it still was not able to charge, and then tried to root and custom rom for test and my ms phone become simple input device and in boot loop)


----------

